# RJK'S Cairn of the Skeleton King



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 13, 2007)

*Year 4337 of Balozkinar's Corrected Commoners' Calendar.*

*7th Day pf Blackmoon, a warm day in late summer.*

_Somewhere at the border of a temperate forest, between the cities of Modron and Tegel. Evening_







Before you, a burning campfire that looks as if it had been set very recently, maybe just a few minutes before your arrival.

Next to the campfire, the headless corpse of Valaju, your paladin companion.

Around you, your belongings and packaging, in total disorder.

No visible tracks.

No sign of life from your former prisoners.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2007)

The first sight of the fire through the trees warmed his heart, he could use the heat after fighting those trolls. It had been a pretty uneventful two-week journey to this point, the rush of the recent battle certainly worked in getting Rupert's adrenaline up, but the trek back to camp caused the initial spike to subside.

Upon entering the small clearing, his heart paused.

"I knew that Volaju was more flash than bang," Rupert muses to himself.

Being the first one to arrive, Rupert turns back to the others still in the woods and hollers, "We have a problem!"

Rupert moves to the fire, crouches low, looking for any footprints near the body or any other disturbances.

[sblock]Rupert will Search the body as well as the surrounding area at +18. Did you want us to roll using Invisible Castle, or will you take care of the rolls?[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2007)

Maigreth bends a skeletal branch out of the way and follows Rupert towards the fire squinting at the strong light. Seeing the former paladin she sighs, _And I thought he was headless before, ah but then I like them stupid. A waste of such a pretty boy._ She sits down, out of the way so she won't disturb the tracks.
Looking at Rupert she asks "Find anything?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 13, 2007)

Hearing Rupert call to them, Timrek moves quickly through the woods to come upon the disaster that was once their campsite.

"Valaju," he says, kneeling beside his decapitated fellow paladin and lowering his head. "I'm sssorry. We ssshould never have left you alone. I ssshould have been here to fight by your ssside."

Standing up again, he turns to his companions as they arrive. "We mussst bury him properly," he says, "and find thossse resssponsssible. And our prisssonersss."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 13, 2007)

At first glance, you will find that nothing was taken from your belongings.

No footprints or any other marks can be found on the ground or among the scattered items.

The fireplace, though, wasn't destroyed...


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2007)

"Nothing, I've found nothing," Rupert sighs. "It would appear that these two prisoners we've been toting are more than they appear."

Knowing that if there was anything to be found near the body, he would've found it by now, Rupert stands with his back to the body facing the fire. These days aren't particularly cold, but with the slight breeze blowing, the subtle warmth this fire provides is a welcome guest in the grim atmosphere.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2007)

"The soil is hard," Maigreth shrugs at the Paladin, "and he was a big man. Burying him will take time we do not have. I know it's hard to leave him, but we must try to track down our prisoners and every moment counts. It's what he would have wanted."
"Rupert is right, these are no common criminals we're talking about."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Rupert is right, these are no common criminals we're talking about."




"And you are right as well. We have no time to bury the man, the trail has disappeared and these guys already have a good head-start." Rupert hides a sinister smile at his little joke.

Patting the wizard on the back of the thigh, he teases, "I bet you didn't see this mess happening."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 13, 2007)

Does somebody touch or move the paladin's corpse.

While you keep talking, unsure what to do, you suddenly notice that the sounds of wildlife around you suddenly cease.

Even the wind seems to hold its blowing...

You hear something rattling... Like chainmail... Or steps of boots on stones...


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Does somebody touch or move the paladin's corpse.




Rupert senses something off, straining his ears and eyes to give him more clues.

OOC:[sblock]Rupert would've when searching the body. Listen check of +10 and Spot of +8. I'm still unsure whether we're rolling ourselves or if you're taking care of it all.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 13, 2007)

You will find that the paladin's body is freezingly cold, like if he had laid days in a snowy field... Not like if he had been killed a few minutes ago...

[sblock]I do all the rolls. [/sblock]

As you keep talking, the world around you seems... To dim... As if the light of the sun was taken away, as if a veil was hanged to shield earth from the rays...

And, more in trance than awake, you perceive two voices...

He Who Walks East...

And then, from very near, like from in front of you, a yelling shout: "Step back from the fire!"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 13, 2007)

Stopping his movements and playfulness, Rupert muses for a few seconds.

"You know, this fire is still relatively young, but when I searched his body, it wasn't warm. It didn't dawn on me until just now, but you'd think if he just died that it'd be a little warm, especially right next to the fire. I'm no healer and I won't feign to be, but this seems unnatural."

When all lights go off, Rupert enters his trance, almost imperceptably taking in the odd voice. But as soon as he hears the urgency in the second voice, his lithe body naturally darts away from the fire.

[sblock]Tumble +12[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 13, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Patting the wizard on the back of the thigh, he teases, "I bet you didn't see this mess happening."




She laughs "Rupey, baby, don't tell me this kind of thing turns you on."  _We have been in the woods for too long..._

When the light begins to dim Maigreth stands up, looking around nervously "On second thought, it might not be a bad idea to give him a cremation...", and casts Mage Armor.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 14, 2007)

Stepping into the light's edge, still covered in troll-ichor, the cleric has his warhammer in hand. "Step away from the body my companions. If he was killed by whights or shadows or phantoms, he could rise as one at any moment. The touch of such horrors can steal the warmth of the living." With thorns still protruding from his maul, Titus cautiously aproaches the corpse.
[sblock=OOC]I'll be back online between 10&12, try not to post 20 times before I get back this time   [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 14, 2007)

_Damn, they took the head.  I could've used that._ 

Anton looks about warily, and the raven on his shoulder turns its own head every which way.  Well aware that some members of the group are prejudiced against necromancers such as himself - indeed, it seemed like once it became known that he'd hired on as a guard, every hunter of undead in the region had been swift to follow, at best to keep an eye on him - he is looking as much for suspicion from the others as for the source of the strange voices.

"I will check if there any lingering phantoms" he says, as he casts _detect undead_ and holds concentration.

[sblock=Ivid]1st level spell; he will sweep the area with it.  Meanwhile, Reezo uses his _detect magic_ spell-like ability and does the same.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 14, 2007)

Rupert's sudden movement rises Clara from deep thought

"Unnatural indeed.  Maigreth, are their any unusual auras around?  I wonder what kind of fell creature causes this"

[sblock] If she was assaulting a nest of trolls, she would have cast her Greater Mage Armor for the day

Knowledge Checks: Arcana and Religion +16, The Planes, Dungeoneering, and Engineering +14
Spellcraft +16

[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 14, 2007)

Maigreth casts Detect Magic and looks around, focusing most of her attention on the corpse.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 14, 2007)

Unsure if his sudden movements were warranted, Rupert feels a bit sheepish. Dusting off his pants, he looks at Titus and mutters under his breath, "I know about undead all too well."

Knowing full well this wasn't of Anton's doings, Ruper still casts a wary eye at the man. He was a little late getting back to the camp, but that was probably due to a slow gait and not anything devious.

Deciding he was finished furrowing his brow for the moment, Rupert gets closer to the magic wielders, "Do you see anything my eyes can't see?"


----------



## zoons (Feb 14, 2007)

Zanax and Moja arrived at the campsite only a few minutes after the party.  Having destroyed the Trolls, Moja was nearly in a blood lust frenzy and was eager for a supper involving a fresh kill.  Zanax and Moja would only slow the party down if they tried to remain together, so they had split briefly, intending to arrive with the party at camp.  

As they arived, Moja's coat bristled and his back arched and teeth bared.  "Trouble" he growled.  Moja smelled fresh blood.

Zanax pulled up Moja and paused at the edge of the clearing as the world darkened unnaturally.  "Indeed" he whispered to Moja.  Zanax tried to stay concealed while signaling his friends to his presence.  Moja used his senses to watch their backs while Zanax watched the scene unfolding for a few moments.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 15, 2007)

Before you, the flames of the campfire freeze...






They don't go out, but slowly turn solid, and, whiel burning, seem totransform into crystaline forms...

Some twenty meters before you in the distance, you see a small tree suddenly twist and turn, like shaken by a strong storm... But the wind is quiet...

Then, all out of nowhere, ice crystals begin to form around the leaves and the trunk...






And then, the tree just explodes into thousands of frozen shards...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 15, 2007)

Reezo and Maigreth will suddenly sink to their knees, their heads hurting brutally...

Reezo will find that his noose has begun to bleed...

[sblock]
Take that as a response to the several checks you made... - 1 CON, for the moment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 15, 2007)

"Bahamut'sss Ssscalesss!" Timrek exclaims, watching the situation unfold. "What isss going on in thisss accurssssed wood?"

He draws his sword and prepares to defend his companions against anything that may threaten them.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 15, 2007)

Raising his shield instinctively to ward off flying bits of frozen tree while squating down, Battlehammer glances back toward the party. "Apparently 'he who walks east' fears the purity of the fire." Then turning to the frozen flame, and opening his tooth-filled maw, Titus unleashes a sizzling line of blistering orange flame deep into it's heart to reignite the wood. "We'll just to keep it warmer than this fiend can handle."

[sblock=OOC]3D8 fire dmg to the ice block over the wood 1D4 rounds til i can breath again.[/sblock]
[sblock=Thinking]Was the fallen paladins armor _magical_ fullplate? Since it sizes itself to the new wearer I could upgrade...even if it isn't a spare suit would be handy.[/sblock]
Seeing the wizard & demonling fall after detecting magic, Titus thinks better of casting it too. "Perhaps the foul beast is hiding in the shadows of invisiblity."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2007)

Rupert runs over to Reezo and Maigreth, helping them both to stand in turn.

"Now that is something I've never seen before. A whole bunch of unnatural is happening tonight," Rupert states as he pulls out his sling, just in case. Looking over at Titus, he wonders aloud, "Is there any other means to flush out invisible foes? Or even make fire freeze? This is beyond my knowledge."


----------



## zoons (Feb 15, 2007)

Zanax steps out from behind the tree and enter's the circle around the fire, figuring better safety for all to be together since no foe has presented itself.  He readies his Bag of Tricks to be able to add quickly to the party's number if necessary.

"Rupe, if Moja can't freeze fire, nothing natural can.  While he can cease the flame, naught but magic can make it tangeble.  Invisible, our foe is.  Or distant, scrying us like birds in a cage."

He turns to the group as a whole.

"What do we know of our fugitives?  Have they known allies, or logical places to flee to?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2007)

"I hate being spied on. I'd much rather be the one doing the subterfuge, not the victim." Turning to Zanax, "Does Mojo smell anything out of the ordinary? You should know, if things go south fast, he's a perfect mount for me and I'd feel no less dignified to hop a ride."

Not sure if his weak attempt at humor at this serious juncture is appreciated, Rupert decides on a different tactic. Shouting loudly, in a voice that portrays more fear than actually exists, "Whoever is out there, playing these awful tricks, just please come out and finish us off. We've just fought a hard-won battle with a group of trolls and we're at our most desperate. We're hanging on by a mere thread, the misery is more than we can take. Just please, I beg of you, finish the job."

Rupert sighs and speaks quietly so his companions can hear, "There's no chance in hell that'll work."

[sblock]Bluff check +0. No chance in hell at all  [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 15, 2007)

"Aargh! Oh my head. Ah." Maigreth clutches her head, cursing under her breath. Beginning to recover she accepts Ruperts help gratefully, "Thank you, and no I didn't see this mess happening...Hopefully I will soon see the source."
She casts See Invisibility and looks around (supressing the Detect Magic spell for the moment, fearing a return of the agony.)

ooc: Does Maigreth believe that attacking the frozen fire will accomplish anything? (I have no clue) 
Knowledge Arcana (Int):.......15 (10+5) 
Knowledge Dungeoneering (Int):15 (10+5) 
Knowledge The Planes (Int):...15 (10+5)
Spellcraft (Int):.............15 (10+5)


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 15, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Aargh! Oh my head. Ah." Maigreth clutches her head, cursing under her breath. Beginning to recover she accepts Ruperts help gratefully, "Thank you, and no I didn't see this mess happening...Hopefully I will soon see the source."
> She casts See Invisibility and looks around (supressing the Detect Magic spell for the moment, fearing a return of the agony.)
> 
> ooc: Does Maigreth believe that attacking the frozen fire will accomplish anything? (I have no clue)
> ...




OOC: I similarly reiterate my query of do I know what might cause this.


----------



## zoons (Feb 15, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Turning to Zanax, "Does Mojo smell anything out of the ordinary? You should know, if things go south fast, he's a perfect mount for me and I'd feel no less dignified to hop a ride."
> 
> Zanax instinctively steps forward quickly between Moja and Rupert as Moja begins to bare his teeth and shake his head as if he's just eaten something that tastes terrible.
> 
> ...


----------



## kinem (Feb 16, 2007)

Reezo squawks in pain and turns himself invisible.

Anton can easily guess what his familiar had been up to.

"I don't sense any undead here" he informs the group.

_Perhaps it's time for a tactical withdrawal from this area_ he muses _but I don't want to seem craven, and besides, with all this fancy magic here I might learn something._


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 16, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Titus unleashes a sizzling line of blistering orange flame deep into it's heart to reignite the wood. "We'll just to keep it warmer than this fiend can handle."




From your fingers sparkle magical flames that devour the ice crystals in a roaring pocket inferno...

Yet, as you keep aiming at the fireside, you can see from the corners of your eyes that the frost is winning more terrain, and is crawling over some stones only a few meters away from you, covering them all over with icy rime...



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Thinking]Was the fallen paladins armor _magical_ fullplate? Since it sizes itself to the new wearer I could upgrade...even if it isn't a spare suit would be handy.[/sblock]




Maybe....



			
				zoons said:
			
		

> As Maigreth casts her spell, Zanax and Moja use their skills to try to ascertain a source for the strange magics.




Moja suddenly whimpers and rolls on the back, blood running from the wolf's nostrils...

Zanax can see that small ice crystals are forming around Moja's nose...



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> She casts See Invisibility and looks around (supressing the Detect Magic spell for the moment, fearing a return of the agony.)




Nothing happens... Except that Maigreth will feel a growing unease with every heartbeat...

The wizard believes that she has heard stories of similar phenomena on an earlier occassion, but cannot recall when...

[sblock=Could it be...?]
In the few scrolls that exist of the days before the days, it was said that the ancient lords of the dead made the world freeze when they rose from their graves every night...
Yet, even though magic is high in the lands of the Roglaras, how can it be that such a magical force could manifest here, in the lands of the civilised men...?[/sblock]

Suddenly, a figure emerges from the darkened hillside in fron of you:

It's the Houri, your former prisoner, a beautiful, yet very dangerous individual like every member of her race...

Even through the blackness and the distance, you can see how she is bleeding, her arms and legs covered with frost all over...

She seems to shout something over to you, and the look in her face tells of uttermost horrors - yet, you cannot hear her words, though she is near enough that she had to be in your hearing range...


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 16, 2007)

Maigreth shivers. "It cannot be..." If it were the value of the lore that could be unearthed would almost be proportionate to the danger. But right now, this did not seem a good place to be.
She looks at the Houri nervously and says to noone in particular, "I would not go near her if I were you. There's no telling what she might be infected with."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 16, 2007)

Seeing the ice-crystals slowly proceed closer and closer, Rupert will backpedal away, while still keeping an eye on the fire and the Houri.

"I'd say we kill her...now! If not for our employers and the lovely desire to get paid.They said they wanted the prisoners alive, right? I don't think she'll last any bit longer, might consider a mercy kill."


----------



## zoons (Feb 16, 2007)

Moja chuffs and shakes rolling to his feet.  He snuffs out some blood and coughs.  Then he shakes his head as he retreats slowly from the encroaching cold.  He's always been immune to the sting of cold before, as is the case for is kin.  Something here stung anyway.  It was bad magic, whatever it was.

Zanax hopped to the left to avoid Moja's shaking and snorting out droplets of blood.  Rubbing one weathered hand through his shockingly white hair, he looked at the Houri, desparate and pleading silently for help.  Motioning to Moja to follow he began slowly circling the ever increasing swath of cold, careful to keep two steps between himself and the growing crystals.  He briefly considers changing form to an eagle to rise above the catastrophy, but reconsiders as that would make him more vulnerable to the Houri if this was a ruse.

"We're paid to keep her alive if possible.  I suggest we help.  This black magic is a blight on the ballance of life.  I will help to keep her from succoming as it's prey."


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 16, 2007)

"Can nobody dissspel the curssse upon thisss blasssted land?" Timrek exclaims, watching the Houri warily, his sword still drawn. "Thisss unnatural cold..." He shudders. "She isss a prisssoner but doesss not dessserve to sssuffer." Steeling his nerve, he approaches her, hoping that his sturdy nature will protect him from whatever has stricken this place, and channels his faith through the holy symbol of Bahamut engraved upon his shield.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
One use of Turn Undead, in the hopes that whatever is causing this will be affected by the positive energy.

I didn't pick a spell for him yet. Let's say _restoration, lesser_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 17, 2007)

As the last whiff of smoke trails from his mouth_(breath weapon not a spell)_, and he notices the living ice's advance, he shudders slightly. Battlehammer slings his shield, grabs the paladin's fallen form and drags it from the encroaching frost. "Don't worry friend, your old form shall not be encased in this hellish ice. I shall see to your final rest."
Once the body is a safe distance from the ice, Titus leaves it for the moment to aid in the recapture of the moving -if not living-former prisoner. "Southern Winds of good omens and warmth, protect me from the cold."
[sblock=OOC]Casting: _Resist Energy_ "cold 20" (70minute duration)[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 17, 2007)

You cast your spells, but with no visible consequence.

Suddenly, the houri falls down on the ground and rolls down the hillside...

And you can see long icicles poking in her bag... 

Out of the cold fog that has risen around you, ice-covered warriors step out of the dim twilight.
their eyes glowing in hatred towards all mankind, and their rotten bodies telling of terrors unspeakable...


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2007)

"This is bad!"

Rupert will take out his sling and prepare for another battle. Or to flee, whichever one makes most sense right now. He eyes Moja longingly, knowing his short legs won't help him much if it comes to sprinting.

[sblock]+1 Bane versus Undead Sling, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot. He'll move to be 30' away on his turn and attack the nearest monster.

+17/+17/+12 1d3+6[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 17, 2007)

_Yikes!_ 

With all of the strange mojo at work here, Anton isn't sure he can control the creatures, but has to try.  "Halt!"

[sblock]Rebuke undead (as level 10 cleric, check 1d20+7, 'rebuke damage' (2d6+15) x 1.5 HD)[/sblock]

After his rebuke attempt, Anton will move away from the undead.  If there is a clear path out of the area - that is, if the party is not encircled and the undead are coming from one side - he will move that way, otherwise he will move to stand among the other members of the group.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Glancing around for a quick undead head count and how far away from him they are, he grips his warhammer. "We don't have time for these foot soldiers when some dark force is closing in around our world." Once enough of the shambling dead close within 60ft, Titus raises his hammer into the air. "By the powers of war and the road, let these unclean things be turned to DUST!. Never to walk against the living again." 
[sblock=OOC]Turn Undead: check=1D20 +3cha +3circlet +2synergy (total of 9-28) / damage=(2D6 +11lvl +3cha +3circlet)X1.5 (total of 28-43) if these skeletons have 3 or fewer HD each they are dstroyed instead of turned.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 17, 2007)

Clara waits to see how the clerics are doing with their turns before deciding between running or fighting.

(i.e. regardless of init, delay action until after the clerics)


----------



## zoons (Feb 17, 2007)

Zanax stops short as the undead emerge en force to confront the party.

"Defenseive formation"  Zanax yells.  "Protect the clerics."

He looks quickly among the approaching horde for ranged weapons.  If he finds none he will use a move action to change into an eagle and a second move action to take flight and hover above the party, but not directly above any character.

Moja quickly falls in line next to the fighters trying to make an arc which the clerics and mage can stand behind.  He will stand defensively until an opportunity to attack presents itself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 17, 2007)

Action change:  I use Dark Knowledge (Foe), the ready an action to use my 5-foot-step and my acid splatter if any of them get into range to do that (25ft)

"Aim for the sinews! They are softer than bone and the eaiest way break skeletons into pieces"

[sblock] Knowledge (Religion) = +16.  If the result is >= 15, I and my allies gain +1d6 on all weapon attacks (including spells tahst require attack rolls, since they count as weapons) against one type of undead (other checks yield other types) for one minute.  If the result is >= 25, they get +2d6, and if the result is >= 35, they get +3d6

Acid Splatter deals 4d6dmg on a sucessful +6 ranged touch attack (or +8 if you think I would still have blessed aim cast from the last fight), plus the Foe bonus.  Since it is from a feat, it is a supernatural ability that draws on prepared spalls rather than a spell per se, so Bane Magic probably does not come into play, though you obviously may rule otherwise[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 18, 2007)

You see how the waves of divine magic envelop around the skeletons from the fog...

And are pushed away!

Blue flames sparkle around the hands of the spellcasters among you, but you seem to cause no damage or rebuking among the undead warriors...

One of the skeletons steps out of the phalanx, and lays down it's sword and shield.

You can see that the living dead is holding somethin in his bonefingered hand:

A piece of dirty old cloth, barely recognizeable as a banner.







The skeleton's skullhead moves towards Titus, and the jaws open and close, as if forming words...


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 18, 2007)

Rupert stands motionless, his jaw agape.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 18, 2007)

Maigreth looks on with an expression of scolarly fascination, as she prepares to unleash a Wall of Fire against the main force of the undead should they appear to attack. (ooc: hit as many as possible and block their route to the party without affecting any of her companions.
Leaning forwards she attempts to read the lips of the undead.

ooc:
Int: 20
Decipher Script (Int):........15 (10+5)
Knowledge Arcana (Int):.......15 (10+5) 
Knowledge History (Int):......15 (10+5) 
Knowledge Dungeoneering (Int):15 (10+5)


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 18, 2007)

Heh, new action change again.  I will also see what i know bout that cloth.

[sblock] (OOC: I sitll need to finish my spellbook, though I am starting to think taht I may just be beter off, if you Ivid are OK with it, switching to some other kind of character (one without a spell memorization mechanic, thus that I have time to make and upkeep) since its becoming increasingly clear that Clara and Maigreth will turn out to be extremely redundant.)[/sblock]


----------



## zoons (Feb 18, 2007)

Zanax hovers above the party and Moja stands on edge waiting to see where this turn will lead.  Zanax will do his best to try to gauge the intent of the Undead Army, before determining his next action.

[sblock]  Sense Motive +4 [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 19, 2007)

With the mearest of whispers, a dawny glow envelops the upheld hammer and travels downward completely encasing Titus in a two inch shell of SUNLIGHT. Then he steps forward, unafraid and takes the tattered cloth fragment from the skeletal messenger with his free hand. Tossing the banner back to the rest of the party he locks the skeleton's gaze with his own. "Your ... master is not welcome here. Consider this his invitation to leave my world. I shall set all your souls at rest soon. So you won't have to despair for much longer my poor fallen brethren."

[sblock=OOC]cast: Nimbus of Light (see RG). So apperently they have more than 3 HD each, since they didn't explode? Knowledge Religion check +4 to sense if these have some sort turn resistance?[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 19, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> Zanax hovers above the party and Moja stands on edge waiting to see where this turn will lead.  Zanax will do his best to try to gauge the intent of the Undead Army, before determining his next action.




Right now, in the middle of this alien scenario, you find yourself way too upset to calculate anything... You are just sure that the undead have not come to kill you, for they would already done so if they wanted. 



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Leaning forwards she attempts to read the lips of the undead.




[The skeltons have no lips, just blank jaw bones that move up and down... I doubt that it will be possible to read from them.]


			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Heh, new action change again.  I will also see what i know bout that cloth.




You recall to have seen this sign once - long ago, but right now cannot tell when... Strangely, the absurd it might be in this unreal and threatening atmosphere, you are reminded of your childhood days... 



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (OOC: I sitll need to finish my spellbook, though I am starting to think taht I may just be beter off, if you Ivid are OK with it, switching to some other kind of character (one without a spell memorization mechanic, thus that I have time to make and upkeep) since its becoming increasingly clear that Clara and Maigreth will turn out to be extremely redundant.)




[I am alright with that.]



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> "Your ... master is not welcome here. Consider this his invitation to leave my world. I shall set all your souls at rest soon. So you won't have to despair for much longer my poor fallen brethren."




In the very moment that Titus raises his hand to perform a sign to unleash a spell that would free at least some of the undead warriors from their eternal service, the skeleton captain's hand shoots forward and the cold fingers break through the cleric's armour, stinging into his flesh, producing a pain like Titus has never felt before.

Sweating all over his body, Titus goes down on one knee, the undead towering over him...

But the skeleton warrior doesn't strike.

Instead, he steps back into the fog, and his servants follow...

You can still see them there, though, their burning eyes wlurking only few meters away in the darkness...


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 19, 2007)

Temporarily stunned by the rapid unfolding of events, Timrek shakes himself free of the cold and looks at the retreating beings.

"That wasss not what I exssspected," he remarks.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 19, 2007)

And Maigreth unleashes her readied spell, setting the night ablaze.

ooc: Wall of Fire turned toward the undead, hitting as many as possible while cutting the main force off from the party (she doesn't care if one or two happens to be cut off on the partys side).
(Maigreth stands a bit behind the front ranks of the group, so it's unlikely any of the undead couls aoo her.)


----------



## kinem (Feb 19, 2007)

Anton can't help but be impressed by the power of these undead.  _I could learn much from them.  Perhaps a more diplomatic approach would be in order._ But before trying that, he waits to see the effects of Maigreth's spell.


----------



## zoons (Feb 19, 2007)

If Maigreth's spell is alowed to penetrate this magical veil, Moja will jump back a safe distance behind the front fighters as well.  He's afraid of very little, but fire is not his friend.  In this case Zanax will continue to hover, waiting for a clue to help him decide what to do.

If Maigreth's spell is somehow shunted, as has been the case with the Cleric's turning attempts, then Zanax will fly in front of the group and land in a patch of sand and begin scratching the phrase "What do you want?" into the dirt so that the undead can possibly communicate with us.  If they move menacingly toward him he will attempt to fly out of melee reach.  In this case, Moja will hold his line in front of the Clerics and Mages, holding a half action to attack anything that moves menacingly towards the party.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 19, 2007)

Rupert will run to the back of the huddled group and shout to them all at once.

"Quickly, I doubt they'll take kindly to his barrier of fire. Let's make our escape with this banner of theirs, run henceforth to our employers in Tegel and tell them what has happened here. It will save our lives, I swear it!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> In the very moment that Titus raises his hand to perform a sign to unleash a spell that would free at least some of the undead warriors from their eternal service, the skeleton captain's hand shoots forward and the cold fingers break through the cleric's armour, stinging into his flesh, producing a pain like Titus has never felt before.
> Sweating all over his body, Titus goes down on one knee, the undead towering over him...
> But the skeleton warrior doesn't strike.
> Instead, he steps back into the fog, and his servants follow...
> You can still see them there, though, their burning eyes wlurking only few meters away in the darkness...



[sblock=OOC]I hadn't cast anything offensive yet. My hammer was already in the air from the turning (thats how my cleric of war turns) and nimbus of light is just to protect myself from shadows, vamps and the like before I reached toward the wall of undetermined undead (since you didn't answer my desription questions). And I cast that before I approached them.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 20, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]I hadn't cast anything offensive yet. My hammer was already in the air from the turning (thats how my cleric of war turns) and nimbus of light is just to protect myself from shadows, vamps and the like before I reached toward the wall of undetermined undead (since you didn't answer my desription questions). And I cast that before I approached them.[/sblock]




[I am sorry - now that I reread it, I realize that I indeed didn't answer soem of your questions and ran the situation in a way that you might not have wanted. Be sure that I will reward you soon for this inconvenience.]



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> And Maigreth unleashes her readied spell, setting the night ablaze.




Maigreth's spell strikes down on the undead with full force, but the skeleton phalanx doesn't move.

Over there in the fog, you can see how the fire devours undead after undead, and how the warriors quiver in unspeakable pain...

Yet, the army does not retreat, nor do they attempt to attack you, as the fire engulfs it...

It's a depressing image, one that you will probably never forget, as you stand there before the wall of fog, and smell the scent of rotten, burned flesh and molten iron and leather...


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2007)

Maigreth brazes herself for the onslaught that never comes, her eyes widening in amazement at the undeads' lack of reaction. Inwardly cursing her jumpy nerves she begins to regret her decision. The skeleton warrior had shown Titus mercy, and now she had repayed that mercy with a massacre. Worse, now they had no way of finding out what they had really wanted.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 20, 2007)

After a few moments of staring at the horde of undead being ripped apart by the flames, Rupert grabs ahold of Maigreth's arm, drawing her attention down to himself.

"I swear to you, those you did not destroy today would pose a threat to us in the future. These horrors are unnatural and do not belong. While they may not have attacked us now, the next time they would, and now they'll do it with fewer numbers."


----------



## kinem (Feb 20, 2007)

"You seem to swear quite a bit, Rupert" Anton observes.  "We must find out what this is about!"


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2007)

Maigreth looks down at him sadly, then up again at the dying undead. Macabre as the scene was it was also eerily beautiful. "Perhaps you're right. I hope you are. But that sort of thinking tends to be self-fulfilling. Fear builds upon fear, violence upon violence. If our only answer to evil is to destroy it, then there's nothing that separates us from them. Is it right to kill them merely because they are different? Maybe, in the greater scheme of things, it is. But then they are equally justified in killing us."


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 20, 2007)

"They are messssengersss," Timrek remarks. "Albeit of a mossst unusssual sssort." He glances at the banner. "Perhapsss their unressst isss related to the ssstrange goingssss on we have witnesssssed -- and perhapsss thisss isss a clue."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 20, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "But then they are equally justified in killing us."




"At least from my own personal experience, these beasts need no justification to slaughter innocent. These here few have been instructed not to harm us, for whatever reason I am unsure. But they could just as easily been told to rip us to pieces, and there would be no hesitation on their part.

"However, I still reiterate that we should leave this place as quickly as possible. I like it not. Messengers they may be, but their purpose has been served. Their message is clear, even to me: whoever's banner this is wishes to discourse with us, whatever dealings they might have is uncertain, but we have learned all we can in this place."

Rupert looks over at Anton and winks, "Just wait until I have a few drinks in me!"


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2007)

ooc: Does the skeleton warrior still hold the banner, is it consumed by the flames or somewhere on the ground?

"True, nothing remains for us here."
Maigreth takes a last look around, snatching up the banner if it's within her reach, and turns to leave.


----------



## zoons (Feb 20, 2007)

Zanax swoops to the ground and returns to human form.

"This only accounts for one of our prisoners and doesn't explain the decapitation of our Paladin friend and companion.  Our payoff surely spent, I would not like to return empty handed without having so much as looked for our second escapee.  These un-natural abhorant messangers aside, we may find ourselves in shackles or worse without a better explanation for why we return without our prisoners or a reasonable explanation."

Moja chuffs looks in the direction that the first prisoner came from.

"Yes, perhaps we should investigate in that direction, before turning tail?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 21, 2007)

For some reason, no one finds it unusual that a broad-shouldered, nearly eight foot tall, bald man with chisled features, wearing plate mail and an oversized spiked chain, is standing around the front of the group, instead of the petite professor.  In fact, it like he's always been there.

He says, in a gravelly voice, "Hmmm, the bony men aren't moving.  They not so observant."



			
				zoons said:
			
		

> "Yes, perhaps we should investigate in that direction, before turning tail?"




"Yes. Maybe more bony men thataway.  Who here good with tracks?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 21, 2007)

The scenery before you remains the same.

Within the fog, you see the undead burning...

The banner was given to Titus, who holds it in his hand.

(Noone coming to aid him?!)

The darkness around you seems to grow as you are talking... Wasn't it about noon only a few minutes ago? - Now you can see the moon and the stars...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 21, 2007)

Regaining his feet from the brief shock, Battlehammer glances at the wall of flame consuming the undead with slight fascination, but the talk of simpathy turns his expression sour as Titus' attention shifts back to the party. "Your sympathy is misplaced comrades. These ...things time has passed. They only exist through distastful magics and are only fit to be crushed back into the dust from whence they came." Keeping an eye on the horde, Titus steps back to the party and examines the banner that is mysteriously back in his hand (since he distinctly remembers tossing it back to the party before he addressed the courier) hoping to gleen some sort of purpose to the strange course this day had suddenly taken."This sigil has seen better days, but if the former bearer is any sign, some long dead kingdom has awakened from it's eternal slumber with a design on the wildlands."


----------



## zoons (Feb 21, 2007)

"Keep the sigil for now.  Perhaps we'll find someone who knows more of it during our search for our other escapee.  Now, what shall we do?  Darkness encroaches even as the fire burns brighter, and the day stretches to high sun.  I admit, I am at a loss to explain it."


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2007)

"Not all undead are evil, and I suspect these are not, for they have not only not attacked, except for whatever they did to Titus but they didn't follow up on that - but they have attempted to communicate.  They might be not the cause of the frost but other victims of whatever is.

Be that as it may, for some unknown reason, this place has become a focus for strange magic.  I think that as soon as the fire subsides, and assuming the undead don't approach again, we should get the hell out of here" Anton says.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 21, 2007)

"Zanax, you can fly, correct? Didn't I just see you transform into a bird? Why don't you go fly around and see if you can't see traces of our other prisoner? Possibly try in the direction this poor escapee came from. In the meantime, we'll pack up camp, see if we can't get the hell out of here, as Anton so eloquently stated."


----------



## zoons (Feb 22, 2007)

"I'll do it.  Moja, You follow along on the ground as best you can while avoiding the magical cold.  If I am downed, I may need your help in escaping.  Is there anyone here who can hasten my flight by magical means?  I may need an edge if I meet resistance."

Zanax once again transforms into an Arctic Eagle.  White plumage is extended as his wings spread nearly 7 feet and he launches into the air.  He tucks his talons in tightly as he prepares for a rapid flight.

Moja will attempt to shadow him on the ground, moving cautiously and silently and avoiding the danger of the magical freeze.  With any luck he'll pick up the scent of something helpful.

Zanax will attempt to circumnavigate the affected area and fly high above the land using his excellent vision to try to find more clues to the wereabouts of the other captive or the origin of the foul magic.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 22, 2007)

[Do the others follow? - I am not sure I understand what exactly you wish to be your next step.]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 22, 2007)

Maigreth takes one last look at the skeletal legion in the flickering light of her spell, before turning away and following Moja.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 22, 2007)

Rupert will follow Moja, eager to get away from these undead. Even if these ones are docile, he does not feel comfortable in the least bit.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 22, 2007)

Timrek looks from his departing companions to the remains of the camp, and then back again. "Warmbloodsss," he mutters to himself, shaking his head, and begins packing up the camp his fellows were so quick to leave behind.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 23, 2007)

Titus looks breifly to his departing group and then to the paladin's remains, and without hesitation goes toward his fallen comrade. After removing the knight's armor and gear, the cleric preforms last rights over him in full view of the burning undead throng. "May your spirit find peace brother and may your feet find softer roads in paradise." Then glancing over to  his draconic brother breaking down the camp. "Timrek my friend, would you help me complete our brother's transition." As he nods toward the wall of flame and squats taking hold of the body's shoulders.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 23, 2007)

Rupert will hustle back to camp and attempt to help break it down with Timrek. When he notices Titus wanting to move the paladin's body, he'll quickly move over to help assist with this task as well.

"I didn't intend to be rude by just leaving, I guess our hurry isn't as great as it would be if these undead were aggressive."


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 23, 2007)

Adam follows the group that follows Moja.  He takes hold of his chains, ready to bash any undead that he finds.


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton looks sadly at the remains of the paladin.  _What a waste, to burn it.  I might have learned much by studying it. _ 

Anton takes the opportunity to trace some sigils on himself with a bit of wine and mumbles a magical phrase, fortifying himself and Reezo with _False Life_.

He quietly tells his invisible familiar "Fly ahead, and report back what you see.  I should see if anything else happens here."

The invisible raven-form imp assumes his natural form, though still invisible, then complies and flies after the wolf.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 23, 2007)

"Of courssse," Timrek says, moving to help his companion.

"I would rather bury him and return him to the land, but I sssee why we cannot do ssso. May hisss ashesss bring new life to the sssoil."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 24, 2007)

The burning warriors watch you silently, as you throw the paladin's body into the flames and then move after the Winter Wolf and its master...

From above in the sky, Zanax and Reezo can see that the darkness extends over miles... Yet, very, very far away, they can see a golden stream on the horizon...

The darkness ends somewhere, so it's most likely not the end of the world...

The fog, however, is extending, and the darkness that clouds the sun follows it...

Over the wideness of the flat plains of Gasconfold [your current location] you can see several red spots... Burning buildings, supposedly small villages and farmsteads that are now taken out by the legions undead...

Under you, the fog seems to shimmer... Some spots seem darker and more dense than others...

---------------------------------------

Down on the ground, you walk behind Moja, through an increasingly ghastly landscape...

In the fog, the shadowy shapes of humanoid beings and of big buildings appear... But when you walk over to them to find out if they're real, they are gone again...







After a long walk through the cold and hostile landscape, you arrive at a small canyon.

Long ice crystals cover the ground here, and you produce a crunching sound, as you step through the hoarfrost on the ground...

It's almost dark down here - like during the hour before dawn...

And all of the familiar landscape around you ends in a dark moor of fog that absorbs everything, hidding it under a misty veil...

Through the darkness, strangely even without the light of the sun or moon, you can perceive a huge building in front of you...

Distant shadows...






It's so cold now that every breath hurts in your lungs, and you find that rime and frost cover your equipment and that you hands and feet feel dull...


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2007)

Rupert wraps his arms around his front as the increasing coldness sweeps over his body with every step.

"What is this accursed land to cause such darkness? We've seen naught but shadows in the wind."

As Rupert and his companions journey through the canyon, with each crunch of his footsteps a sense of dread builds along with an ever increasing sense of nervousness. He grabs ahold of the nearest person as the fog thickens, merely for the reassurance and the guidance.

As the building appears before the group, penetrating the fog and their senses, Rupert stops his movement and grips tightly, "This does not bode well. I do not have a good feeling about this at all."


----------



## kinem (Feb 24, 2007)

Anton looks like he's about to say something, but he doesn't say it.

After a moment he says "Maybe we should head to that tower.  It may offer shelter, and the locals may have some idea of what is happenning".

[sblock=Ivid]How many temporary hp did False Life give?  1d10+7[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 25, 2007)

Being no stranger to the cold, the cleric doesn't even slow down until the party points out something of interest in the fog. Battlehammer glances up at the tower as the others point it out, then to the more scholarly types. "Has that ancient ruinous tower always been so close to that last village? I think someone would have metioned a blight such as that in song and cautionary tale alike."
[sblock=OOC]How long do we march through the fog until we get to the tower? ie: 70 minute duration on the resist cold spell, 7 hours on spikes etc.[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 25, 2007)

"Maybe big tower is the bony men's house.  Maybe we find fancy cloth symbol there. Lets go there."   Adam says as he alters course slightly and heads for the tower with the others.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 25, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> How many temporary hp did False Life give?  1d10+7




[You're lucky. 12 HP on you and your familiar.]



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]How long do we march through the fog until we get to the tower?




[Not long, maybe ten to fifteen minutes.]

You step into the misty moor that leads to the center of the darkness...

As you come closer, you can see that what you mistook for a tower, is indeed a huge statue, over ten meters high, standow on a bleak hill...






Around the statue stand several broken gravestones, all bearing the symbol that you know from the undead banner...

Right before the statue, all of a sudden, there's a hole in the earth. As you step near, you can see that, a few meters down in the earth, a new structure out of pale stone, perhaps even marble, begins.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 25, 2007)

Maigreth walks shivering trough the darkness, afraid and yet intrigued by the phenomenon. "This is truly astounding, such a powerful effect extending so far. Not just the cold, but the darkness. The amount of energy this would require... I doubt there's a wizard alive today who could manage it."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 25, 2007)

"No, they don't."

The voice comes from behind you, out of the fog.

(Zanax and Moja may wonder why they had not seen this person earlier.)

A cloaked figure steps out of the dark. You can see that the person is masked. Only a few inches of a human face are reveiled under a black hood.

The newcomer bears a long halberd. On his black cloth, you can see strange symbols stenched into the leather - a magical scripture, maybe, but unlike anything you have ever seen.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 25, 2007)

Maigreth turns, startled, and takes partial cover behind one of the bigger men. Nothing else betrays her anxiety, though, when she adresses the new arrival.

"Do you know something of all this, stranger? What is it meant to accomplish?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 26, 2007)

Titus holds his tounge for the moment, knowing that another firey gut reaction could keep them from discovering the truth about this pestilence.


----------



## zoons (Feb 26, 2007)

Zanax circles low at the appearance of the stranger.  No signs showed the approach of other men.  Could mean danger, could mean a ranger, rogue, druid or someone skilled in the arcane or divine arts.  Many people had abilities to move unnoticed.  None of them should be underestimated.  

The cold is uncomfortable, but raising three rowdy whelps who can breathe icy pain at a moment's notice, has steeled him against the tightening skin and the burn of the wind slowly freezing flesh.

Deciding that observance may be the correct course, he hovers on the icy wind above the broken stones that surround this statue.  He listens and watches intently as he patiently reads the new situation.  

Moja approaches to about 10' from the interloper, and tries to use his sense of smell to determine if this stealty individual is indeed what he appears to be.


----------



## kinem (Feb 26, 2007)

Anton waits for the stranger to reply, not wanting to appear nervous but unconsciously fingering his spell component pouch.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 26, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Anton waits for the stranger to reply, not wanting to appear nervous but unconsciously fingering his spell component pouch.




Adam moves to ten feet away from it as well.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 26, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Do you know something of all this, stranger? What is it meant to accomplish?"




"This place is a place of worship, or at least used to be. The people of the old age buried one of their best rulers here. It once was the task of my kin to protect this place, but it seems that we have failed."

The stranger comes a few steps closer, but remains in a respectful distance.

"What are you up to? - If you desire to plunder this place, I'll deal with you as I deal with those who desecrated it."

It might seem to you that the strange cloaked man resembles the statue himself, in his dark clothes and his lanky way to move...



			
				zoons said:
			
		

> Moja approaches to about 10' from the interloper, and tries to use his sense of smell to determine if this stealty individual is indeed what he appears to be.




Moja will find that he smells _nothing_ - indeed, nothing! As if the stranger wasn't there... Yet, he can see the air icy smoke around the stranger's nose, and see the water stenches on the newcomer's boots...

_Frightening, to say the least._


----------



## zoons (Feb 26, 2007)

Moja backs away as the stranger approaches.  He growls lightly, chuffs and rubs his nose on one of his forepaws.  Then he looks to the sky where Zanax is floating, observing the scene.

Zanax swoops down beside Moja and transforms again into the gruff white-haired woodsman that serves as his natural form.  He looks again to the newcomer and then back to Moja, considering the signals.

"No, not an illusion per se, more likely a shade or a ghost or some sort of apparition."  he says, as if to no one in particular.  Then he addresses the man directly.

"We are no graverobbers or common vandals, my friend.  Our search for the source of the encroaching darkness has led us here looking for answers.  This foul magic is destructive, and we seek an understanding on how to re-right the natural ballance.  If you'd be pleased to tell us more of this place, we'd be willing to hear it."


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 26, 2007)

"Indeed," Timrek remarks. "We have already lossst one of our own to ssstrange magicsss."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 27, 2007)

The hooded man nods briefly. 

"Too early to call em friend, don't you think? - In any case, you may indeed want to follow me into the depths of the earth, and learn what you must to protect the living from the wrath of the dead."

With that, the masked one steps forward to the whole in the earth. "I'll jump first, you follow."


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 27, 2007)

_That's not what I meant_, Maigreth thinks wrily, _but I've got a feeling you'll tell us in due time._


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2007)

The eeriness around them has made Rupert uneasy: the slow crawl of the cold, the way the land plays tricks on you; none of it is right. Upon hearing the man's request, he'll nod his head in acknowledgement and be the first to step forward behind him.

"I am ready to follow, although it might be less out of curiosity and more from wanting to get out of this cold."

Rupert will grip his sling tightly, not knowing what to expect and not wanting to be caught unawares.


----------



## zoons (Feb 27, 2007)

Zanax approaches the gash in the earth slowly, trying to get a feel for what might lie beneath the surface, and how easily it might be to exit again if he should proceed forward.

"I sincerely doubt it'll be much warmer in there" he says to Rupert.  "But it'd get us out of the breeze, and maybe closer to some answers."

"By the way,"   Zanax says to the strange hooded figure.  "We're looking for a fugitive from justice.  Would you, perchance, have seen someone matching his discription"

Zanax goes on to briefly describe their unaccounted for ex-prisoner to the ghostly guide.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking at Zanax then around at the enchroaching mist and freezing cold, Titus steps toward the chasm. "We couldn't find a flaming dragon in this mist. Perhaps we should investigate the source of this godless darkness now, and once solved we can search for a petty thief later. We have ways of covering ground much faster if our sight is not clouded by unholy spells." As he pulls a small feather from his pouch. "May swift wings carry me where terrors of the ground cannot harm me." Battlehammer's feet lift from the ground, then he turns to the rest of the party with a smile on his face. "This evil will meet it's match this day I think."

[sblock=OOC]Casting: Fly - 70 minute duration[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 28, 2007)

Timrek peers cautiously over the edge."Would it not be possssible to climb?" he asks. Seeing his companions willingness to leap before they look, he shakes his head ruefully, but joins them.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 1, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> "By the way,"   Zanax says to the strange hooded figure.  "We're looking for a fugitive from justice.  Would you, perchance, have seen someone matching his discription"
> 
> Zanax goes on to briefly describe their unaccounted for ex-prisoner to the ghostly guide.




With his clinging voice, the maked man answers. "I saw the Liowan you are talking about. Chased by forces beyond our understanding, he went down into the barrow labyrinth shortly before you came." He points down into the hole.



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Timrek peers cautiously over the edge."Would it not be possssible to climb?" he asks.




The masked one lays his hand om Timrek's shoulder. It's unpleasantly cold.

"Just follow me, youngster, and learn."

With that, the cloaked warrior jumps into the hole and vanishes...

- No sign of him can be seen any more... And the ground appears to be empty.



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Battlehammer's feet lift from the ground, then he turns to the rest of the party with a smile on his face. "This evil will meet it's match this day I think."




[I assume that this little trikery won't hold Titus back from flying down the hole.]

With the frightened faces of his friends looking after him, Titus descends into the darkness...

- Only to find that the ground is way more near than he had thought, about two meters under your position; barely enough for Adam to stand...

First, a glowing red doorknob in form of a skull holding a round iron door sealed...







Then he hears the voice of the masked wanderer behind him, and will see the man cowering behind him.

"Cheap illusions, made to frighten those who venture here uninvited. Don't let them trick you."

The wanderer's voice is cold as ice...

Over the stony bassin that is floating over, Titus will see his companions looking down as if they would not see him...


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 1, 2007)

Adam joins them, grumbling "Stupid dark hole.  I like rocks that go up, not down. ".  He fastens his grappling hook to come down, although aparently it proves unnecessary.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 1, 2007)

"Warmbloods," Timrek mutters again, before jumping into the pit.


----------



## zoons (Mar 1, 2007)

Zanax catches Timrek's arm before he enters the hole.  He hands him a Gold Piece and says.  "Throw this back out if the way is safe, lest we all follow, like lemmings to the sea, to our doom."

Zanax waits after Titus and Timrek enter the hole and disappear for some signal from them that it is safe to enter and that they have not just fallen prey to a trap.  When the signal is clear he and Moja will follow.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 1, 2007)

Extending an arm up out of the hole, Titus bekons the others down into the hallway. Trying to indicate through hand gestures that it's safe to follow.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 1, 2007)

"Am I the only one that heard that creepy guy say labyrinth? Isn't that like a maze? So we're being lead into a maze by some statue's guardian? Hmph. I don't want to be the last one up here, lest we be caught unawares by some new evil."

Rupert waits until Adam's hulking form is out of sight until he'll jump down. He seems very ancy.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 1, 2007)

When all seems clear, Timrek tosses the coin back to his companions.


----------



## zoons (Mar 1, 2007)

Zanax retrieves the coin and one at a time Moja and he enter the hole.  Reaching the bottom, Zanax says,  "Thanks Timrek.  Most unnatural portal.  Seems to fit this place though.  Nothing is as it should be here."


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 1, 2007)

Maigreth jumps down after the men, landing painfully without suffering any noteworthy damage. "I'm not sure this is wise..." she says, rubbing her ankle, then follows the others deeper.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 2, 2007)

Once inside the little hollow, Rupert will wend his way toward the front of the group, nearest to the strange man.

"I'm not sure my skills will be needed here while we have a guide, but I think it's better to be err on the side of caution."


----------



## kinem (Mar 2, 2007)

Anton looks about.  "Reezo!" _He should have rejoined us by now.  I sense that he's anxious, but surely he hasn't become lost in the fog ... ?_

The imp suddenly appears nearby, in his natural fiendish form.  It would seem he stayed invisible well after he flew in.

Anton lowers himself down into the hole, and the imp flutters down after him.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 3, 2007)

The masked man waits until everyone has descended into the hole, then steps aside and mets the way to the door free.

"To enter, one of you will have to put both naked hands into the skull's mouth and pray to mighty Odin that he opens the gate. - It's very dangerous, and you might well use your hands in the process - but I cannot do it for you."

The strange wanderer looks above into the foggy sky.

"We have to hurry. The darkness extends."


----------



## zoons (Mar 3, 2007)

"I cannot do this.  Ehlonna would flay me alive for praying to such an afront to nature.  I am sorry, but I cannot."  says Zanax.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2007)

Unafraid, Battlehammer steps up to the door unbuckling his gauntlets. "I have done the bidding of the mighty Odin on many a battlefield. One day I shall dine with him in valhalla, so I fear not this small test."And after removing his gloves holds his bare hands up to the shadowy figure. Then turning his own eyes up to the cloudy sky. "Odin! Master of hammers and Lord of war. Grant your suplicant the power rid this land of the foul blight that has befallen it and open this door that we can go forth and cleanse this holy place!" And sticks his hands into the skulls mouth feeling for a lever or catch.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 4, 2007)

Another moment passes.

Nothing happens.



Then, the masked wanderer pushes against the door, and it swings open...

"Ha! Someone unlocked it on an earlier moment!"

You look into a narrow, yet solidly crafted corridor of six feet of height and four feet of wideness.

Those of you who can see in the dark will find that their nightsight doesn't seem to work here.

Yet, in the dim twilight, you can see strange frescos on the walls.

From your current position, you cannot see how long the corridor extends into the earth...


----------



## zoons (Mar 4, 2007)

"We should proceed cautiously.  Warriors in front and rear.  Spellcasters in between.  Our esteemed guide may lead the way."  says Zanax.

Edited cause I forgot the purty colors.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 4, 2007)

"Should somebody light a torch? If our guide is going to lead the way, then I would like to stay somewhere in the middle. If not, then maybe I should be the one who takes the front. I have this innate sense of detecting danger....sometimes," Rupert states.

He looks at the frescoes, taking in this quality and content. If no one else will take the lead, he'll walk along one and run his fingers along all of the edges of the paintings, all the while listening down the corridor, hoping to hear some sort of clue as to their destination.

[sblock]Search +18 and Listen +10[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 4, 2007)

Maigreth casts _Light_ on a pebble and hands it to Rupert, and says quietly for his ears alone.  "Here, take this. I worldn't trust our guide not to lead us into a trap, but I'm sure your sharp eyes can lead us true."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 5, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Maigreth casts _Light_ on a pebble and hands it to Rupert, and says quietly for his ears alone.  "Here, take this. I worldn't trust our guide not to lead us into a trap, but I'm sure your sharp eyes can lead us true."




Rupert cups the pebble in his hand and looks down on it smiling. He closes his fist, forcing tiny tendrils of light to peek through his fingers.

"You shouldn't put so much faith in me. You never know what the future holds," he says with a wink as he turns around, heading down the corridor.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 5, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> He looks at the frescoes, taking in this quality and content. If no one else will take the lead, he'll walk along one and run his fingers along all of the edges of the paintings, all the while listening down the corridor, hoping to hear some sort of clue as to their destination.




The frescos at the the entrance of the corridor show the picture of a huge cavern; in its middle sits a big, bearded man. Around him lie human bodies, disfigured in agony and pain.

Farther down on the corridor, the frescos continue, showing other, similar pictures: A huge man hunting, later the same huge man at a big table surrounded by other big fighters. The huge man slaying a dragon; the huge man sitting on a throne.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Maigreth casts _Light_ on a pebble and hands it to Rupert, and says quietly for his ears alone.  "Here, take this. I worldn't trust our guide not to lead us into a trap, but I'm sure your sharp eyes can lead us true."




The light flickers for a moment and then is somewhat _pushed_ back into the pebble...

The radius of your light is less than one meter...



			
				zoons said:
			
		

> "We should proceed cautiously.  Warriors in front and rear.  Spellcasters in between.  Our esteemed guide may lead the way."  says Zanax.




The masked man steps forward into the darkness and vanishes from your sight without any further word.

"We'll meet at the chamber of bones..." Is the last you hear from him. You will find that you hear no steps in the dark...


----------



## zoons (Mar 6, 2007)

"Foul Magic!  Shows no mercy.  Expect none in return."  Zanax says while looking at the ceiling.

"Rupe, you should lead now.  Expect the worst."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 6, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> "Rupe, you should lead now.  Expect the worst."




"I think that's been my attitude all along. Let's get this show on the road, friends."

Rupert will head down the short, narrow corridor at a slow, leisurely pace while holding the muted light-pebble in his outstretched hand in front of him. As far as he knows, this tunnel merely heads down and straight.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 6, 2007)

Maigreth walks in the middle of the group, shivering a bit and thinking. _Why am I doing this again? Oh, yes, yes, knowlege, wealth and power. Knowlege, wealth and power, just keep reminding yourself of that and maybe it can get you to stop shaking for just a minute, stupid woman. Fool, fool, fool... Knowlege, wealth and power. Knowlege, wealth and power..._


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 6, 2007)

After donning the gauntlets once more, Titus pulls a torch from his pack and lights it with a tindertwig, then fixes it to the front of his heavy shield. Staying in the middle of the party order as they cautiously enter the ancient tomb, warhammer and shield in hand hovering a foot off the ground.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 6, 2007)

"I do not like thisss," Timrek remarks rather unnecessarily. "Thisss dark isss unnatural, and the imagesss..." He trails off.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 6, 2007)

You all step into the darkness, guided only by Rupert's torch...

You walk about fifty meters into the darkness...

On your left and right, you the walls of the narrow tunnel. 

On each wall, strange, otherworldly reliefs show more scenes in which the main protagonist is always the same: A big, bearded man in shining armour, a sword raised to the sky...

Then, suddenly, a chilling wind blows through the corridor... And the door behind you slams shut...

And your torch, your only torch, goes out...


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 6, 2007)

Rupert stops in his tracks, "As good as I am as a lead, I cannot see in the dark. This place plays tricks on us, sealing our way out and snuffing our light. But at least we don't have to see these pictures anymore."

He waits, hoping someone has some suggestion or solution, or at best, a way to see in the dark.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 6, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Maybe I've overlooked this -- does this darkness negate Timrek's darkvision?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 6, 2007)

ooc: does the Light spell also go out? If it did does Maigreth think that casting another Light spell would be useful (or would the second spell also fail?)


----------



## zoons (Mar 6, 2007)

Ooc:  Perhaps we should feel the walls looking for Braile.  My castle for a white cane.    

"With the door now shut, the wind should not be able to blow.  Light another torch.  If that doesn't work, we should travel hand to shoulder with the person in front.  Please don't risk grabbing Moja by the tail.  We'll all just have to step over your frozen body.  Heh." says Zanax.

Zanax tries to add levity to the situation.  Shut inside this underworldly place he is as uncomfortable as is possible.  He longs for the smell of grass, the whisper of trees and the cool white noize of a babbling brook.  This place seems evil.


----------



## kinem (Mar 7, 2007)

Anton fumbles within his pack and pulls out his _everburning torch_.  (ooc: Does it work?)

_We need every light we can get, here._


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 7, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Anton fumbles within his pack and pulls out his _everburning torch_.  (ooc: Does it work?)
> 
> _We need every light we can get, here._





Adam feels some stone around him "This rock is sad.  It corrupted, unnatural, as the bony men are."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 7, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Maybe I've overlooked this -- does this darkness negate Timrek's darkvision?




[Yes. All of you use their darkvision abilities for the moment.]



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: does the Light spell also go out? If it did does Maigreth think that casting another Light spell would be useful (or would the second spell also fail?)




[The lightspell works, but is soemhow limited in its power - only a few inches around your fingers are iluminated. Basically, you hand glows in the dark, but does not send rays of light. Too less to see what's around.]



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Anton fumbles within his pack and pulls out his _everburning torch_.




With a sound like the hiss of a snake, the flame of the torch flashes into the darkness...

But as your eyes stop hurting from the isntant light, you see that you are not in the corridor any more...

From dark, bleak walls, ghostly faces stare at you...


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 7, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> With a sound like the hiss of a snake, the flame of the torch flashes into the darkness...
> 
> But as your eyes stop hurting from the isntant light, you see that you are not in the corridor any more...
> 
> From dark, bleak walls, ghostly faces stare at you...




"Stone even sadder than I thought."


----------



## zoons (Mar 7, 2007)

Zanax looks around.  If we're not in the hallway... Where are we?


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 7, 2007)

ooc: Are they still or moving? Do they appear to be more than just decorations?


----------



## kinem (Mar 8, 2007)

"Yikes!"

When Anton decides that the faces seem to pose no immediate threat he says "Let's see if it changes back."  He covers the everburning torch, then uncovers it again.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 8, 2007)

"Don't worry friends, MY torch has mysteriously escaped the winds kiss."   So glancing around, what kind of features does the space hold aside from eerie spectral spaces?
[sblock=DM]missed my post did you?[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 8, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> Zanax looks around.  If we're not in the hallway... Where are we?




Ýou find that the corridor is still the same or a similar one, yet wider and with a higher ceiling than the one you entered.

About fifteen meters before you, behinf the floating ghosts, is a black iron doubledoor...



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Are they still or moving? Do they appear to be more than just decorations?




Those white faces in the dark are definitely spectres or illusions, for they float in the blackness around you, moving their lips as if they were talking...



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> He covers the everburning torch, then uncovers it again.




The faces remain there...



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> "Don't worry friends, MY torch has mysteriously escaped the winds kiss."   So glancing around, what kind of features does the space hold aside from eerie spectral spaces?




The passage remains empty, apart from that and the black door...

Behind you, a strange sphere of unlight begins - you cannot see through it, as if it was some sort of black matter, and not only a dark tunnel.

Titus will find that the place around him is suspiciously clean. No rats. No fust, no cobwebs.
Isn't this supposed to be grave?


----------



## zoons (Mar 8, 2007)

"Like steer led to the slaughter, I believe we're intended to continue forward" says Zanax indicating the doors still ahead a bit.  He looks intently at the spectres trying to sense the message that they are sending.

Sense Motive check.  And is it possible to lip read?  Are they mouthing words in a language any would recognize?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 8, 2007)

Titus glances over at Zanax, "Perhaps a temporary 'non-living' creature would be able to show us if these faces are are mere illusion or actual spectral forces capabe of draining life energy?." as he indicates the small pouch at the druid's waist.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 8, 2007)

"Thisss tunnel...." Timrek trails off. "It isss not right."

He reaches out to touch the wall, heedless of what the faces might do.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 8, 2007)

"At least we can somewhat see in this new place," Rupert muses to no one in particular.

He spies the double doors and heads down that way to see what he can find out.

[sblock]Search is +18, Disable Device (if needed) is +12, Open Lock (if needed) is +15[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 8, 2007)

Maigreth looks around fearfully, hoping to find something tangible, something worth killing.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 11, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> Sense Motive check.  And is it possible to lip read?  Are they mouthing words in a language any would recognize?




The faces have already lost too much of their humanity to read their lips, but their expression doesn't seem offensive - more afraid and _caring_...



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> He reaches out to touch the wall, heedless of what the faces might do.




The faces shy back from the reptile man's touch...

The wall feels wet and cold, but as normal as one may expect it in a place like this...



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> "At least we can somewhat see in this new place," Rupert muses to no one in particular.
> 
> He spies the double doors and heads down that way to see what he can find out.




Rupert finds the door unlocked, and, the ghastly faces being his silent witnesses, he can push it open - a few inches.

Something is blocking the doors from inside.

Looking into the small space that he has gained, Rupert can see a bone hand lying in the corner... 

After that, the unnatural darkness commences again, and your sight is hindered...


----------



## zoons (Mar 11, 2007)

"What's blocking the door?"  asks Zanax, still looking around at the mournful faces.  "Perhaps our rugged young kobold friend could help us to press on."


----------



## kinem (Mar 12, 2007)

Anton, carrying his everburning torch aloft, makes his way towards the new door.

"What's there?" he inquires.  Realizing that it's dark and that his torch had a special effect last time, he attempts to poke it at the few-inch opening of the door.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 12, 2007)

As you move closer to the door, the floating faces vanish with a last, _hearable_ sigh...

As the light of the torch falls into the small opening between the iron double doors, Anton can see more white bones, for a moment, before the flame flickers, and, again, almost goes out...

Dozens of human bones are laying in the room before you...


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 12, 2007)

"Do you think the bonesss will welcome usss?" Timrek asks, approaching the door. "The dead do not ressst here. We have ssseen thisss."


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 12, 2007)

"They want us here, or else they would have killed us already. All we can do now is proceed."


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 12, 2007)

(Are the hinges exposed?  If so, Adam will take a small extra length of chain, wrap it around a hinge, tie it to a rope, and then put it over his shoulder and pull/run the oher way to try to rip the hinges from the door.  If not, he will charge and try to bash the door open)

Adam punches his fist into his hands lightly, and says "This is Adam's job"


----------



## zoons (Mar 13, 2007)

"Perhaps just a strong push is all that is necessary.  Destruction will probably be viewed with disdain" says Zanax.  He steps aside so that Adam may try to force the door.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 13, 2007)

And with brutish force, Adam pushes the door open...

And broken bones trickle into the corridor and roll against your boots...

The room before you, rectangular and about 8 x 10 meter long, is filled with human bones over and over...

The walls are blackened, like from a fire, and the skeletons are naked. 

No weapons, no items, no rags, just bare bones.

At the end of the room, barely visible through the strange darkness that hangs over this nightmarish place, another iron door, painted red...

If you make a step into the bones, you will find that the pile is indeed high enough you sink up to your knees into these rests of human life...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 13, 2007)

Raising a hand to indicate a halt, Titus flies over the heads of party. "A moment friends, there may be foul undead concealed within the bones let us take a moment to prepare." Grasping the holy symbol dangling from his neck, the cleric cast his kind gaze over the party. "Powers of the earth, erase these travelers from the eyes and hearts of the dark undead that lie in wait both ahead and behind us as we seek to cleanse this holy palce."
[sblock=OOC]Casting: Invisibility to Undead, on the whole party[/sblock]


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Raising a hand to indicate a halt, Titus flies over the heads of party. "A moment friends, there may be foul undead concealed within the bones let us take a moment to prepare." Grasping the holy symbol dangling from his neck, the cleric cast his kind gaze over the party. "Powers of the earth, erase these travelers from the eyes and hearts of the dark undead that lie in wait both ahead and behind us as we seek to cleanse this holy palce."
> [sblock=OOC]Casting: Invisibility to Undead, on the whole party[/sblock]




"This room burned.  I hope the fire is not waitiing to come back."
(OOC: Adam is worried about a sealed room + fire trap)


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2007)

Rupert will wade into the room toward the doorway, looking for anything that might prove to be a trap.

[sblock]Search is +18, Open Lock for door is +15, Disable Device is +12[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 13, 2007)

"Wait my friends. Our scaley young companion is immune to the fire's kiss!"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2007)

Rupert will instead hold up and allow his other shorter statured friend pass by first.

"So I take it he is our cannon fodder?" he jests with a wide smile.


----------



## kinem (Mar 13, 2007)

Anton looks intently at the bones.  He will look for a loose skull and plans to snag it on the way through.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 14, 2007)

Rupert walks through the bones and can open the red door (which he finds unlocked) without any complication...







Before him extends a huge chamber. 
Its various dimensions and coigns are hidden to sight by its interior darkness.
The concave and ribbed ceiling must be about 40 feet high at its apex.

Stone reliefs have been worked into the walls left and right of the the doorway.

Eight sarcophagi rest there on small stone aprons, flanking a ninth one resting on a higher base.

Though the light doesn't reach the ninth sarcophagus, Rupert is sure that it must be made of a different material than the other, wooden ones...


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 14, 2007)

Blinking in this new environment, Rupert gapes, "Payload!"

He turns and yells through the door, probably most unwisely since who knows who could be hearing them, "The room is safe to walk through, come this way quickly!"

After telling his friends he'll do a little skip and dance, he's never been one to grave rob before, preferring high society mansions and the like, but he's heard rumors of some of the wonders these tombs contain.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 14, 2007)

In the shadows, it looks like Timrek smiles at Rupert as he approaches.

"In the future, let me passs through firssst," he says. "What ussse isss cannon fodder in the back of the party?" He chuckles raspily.

He looks around the chamber. "Perhapsss you might ressstrain yourssself," he continues. "We do not know what you might awaken with your... quesssting handsss."


----------



## kinem (Mar 14, 2007)

Anton comes through and as he does so he yoinks a skull from the pile of bones.  Reezo follows, flying above the bones.

He warns Rupert "Don't, uh" he hesitates a moment as he lowers the stolen skull "open or take anything yet.  We need to search carefully for traps and beware of disturbing the undead!"


----------



## zoons (Mar 14, 2007)

Zanax and Moja will follow the party single file through the bone room and into the next chamber.  When one person leaves the bones the next enters.  Moja is careful padding through the bones.  A trap here could set off fire.  Moja hates fire especially.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 14, 2007)

Adam follows, chain at the ready.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 14, 2007)

Maigreth follows nervously.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 14, 2007)

Flying up near the ceiling, Titus passes through the hall and into the chamber. Vigilant for encroaching enemies, he lets the others poak around on the ground.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 15, 2007)

You all pass through the room with the bones without any further problem.

Once you all are in the hall with the coffins, youn get a closer look to your new environment.

Two iron doors on the right side of the wall lead into other big halls - at least judging from the enormous height of them.

Something double as big as human could walk through it...

At the end of the left wall, another, smaller door leads to somewhere else.

On the wall you face, you can see three strange, human-sized statues standing in the darkness.

Finally, Rupert will perceive a small niche in the wall to his left -  the darkness there seems to be even blacker than everywhere else...


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 15, 2007)

Noticing the little inconsistency, Rupert will furrow his brow and slowly head to the left. "I see something odd, or rather, I see a nothingness over here... and don't go touching any doors! I want to check them out first."

He will get close to the darkness and see if he can't see anything else about it, as well as pointing it out to whomever might want to know.


----------



## zoons (Mar 15, 2007)

Zanax and Moja will wait patiently for Rupe to investigate the room and assure them they aren't in _thier own_ crypt.  Then Zanax will recommend investigating the statues and the smaller door before entering larger rooms.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 16, 2007)

No traps on the doors, at least as far as Rupert can tell.

In the left niche, Ruoert will find a strange object, as he moves:

Sitting on a granite pedestal, an iron, life-sized statue of a nude, winged female with small horns on her head. 
At her feet are two winged children fashioned from the same piece of metal, each wielding tiny bows and arrows.

All three look unfriendly and threatening.

The winged woman's eyes seem to glow darkly for a moment as Rupert approaches her...


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2007)

Spying the figuring, he slowly reaches out his hand to collect this but thinks better of it. Who knows if this thing has dire magic on it. Looking back over his shoulder at the rest of his group he shouts, "Oi! Have a look at this little thing here, I've never seen anything like it. Maybe one of you could know what it is."

After showing the others where it is, he will wander around the room, getting near where the sarcophagi are resting. He'll do a brief cursory check over all of the lower ones, not yet approaching the raised one.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 16, 2007)

"How lovely. Well, it certainly seems fiendish, yet..."

ooc. Does Maigreth recognise the motive and significance of the statue?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 17, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Spying the figuring, he slowly reaches out his hand to collect this but thinks better of it. Who knows if this thing has dire magic on it. Looking back over his shoulder at the rest of his group he shouts, "Oi! Have a look at this little thing here, I've never seen anything like it. Maybe one of you could know what it is."



_
WHO IS THE RULER OF THIS DUNGEON?_

Rupert will take a moment until he realizes that the voice is NOT within his head.

One of the smaller winged statues is moving its lips and talking to him, the small pale glittering...

_WHO IS THE PATRON OF THIS TOMB?_

The statue repeats, as the thief moves away to the sarcophagi, its voice being that of a disturbed child...



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc. Does Maigreth recognise the motive and significance of the statue?





Maigreth dimly recalls something... But she cannot say what exactly...


----------



## zoons (Mar 17, 2007)

"He who adorns its walls in eternal life.   He who's visage was above all peers"  states Zanax in response to the small statue's questions.  

"Did anyone happen to catch a name?"  Zanax asks the others under his breath.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 18, 2007)

Looking around the chanber again, a quizical look creeps across Battlehammer's face. "Wasn't the strange hooded fellow, with the crotchety voice, supposed to meet us in the 'chamber of bones' we just passed through?" 

On hearing the strange new voice, Titus circles back down closer to the floor. "Hmm, a statue that speaks?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 18, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> "He who adorns its walls in eternal life.   He who's visage was above all peers"  states Zanax in response to the small statue's questions.




_NO_

The statues words echo in the hall, as it falls silent again...

Whatever purpose this otherworldly question may have served is not disclosed to you...

The halls sinks in uttermost silence as you stand there, waiting for something to happen...


----------



## zoons (Mar 19, 2007)

Zanax to Battlehammer "Yes, I believe he was.  Bugger probably knew that answer too."

Zanax watches the doorways (including the door back to the boneroom) while the others work to find the correct path forward.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 19, 2007)

A strange sound comes from the second door on the right...

A long, slow squealing... Like metal on stone...


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 19, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> A strange sound comes from the second door on the right...
> 
> A long, slow squealing... Like metal on stone...




Adam prepares to kill something if necessary.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 19, 2007)

Upon hearing the noise, Rupert will pull out his sling and find cover behind a sarcophogus, intently watching the second door with a great sense of unease.


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2007)

Anton takes cover as well, preparing for a possible fight.  The imp turns himself invisible again.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 20, 2007)

A second later, an eruption from behind the second door lets the ground tremble...

Then, everything becomes quiet again...


----------



## zoons (Mar 20, 2007)

"Well, that didn't sound good.  Perhaps our quarry found a trap that wasn't to his liking.  If so, we should investigate to confirm his demise."  says Zanax.

"Rupe, if you would investigate to make sure we don't meet the same fate, we'd all be thankful."


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 20, 2007)

"Sssomeone playsss gamesss with usss," Timrek remarks as the room quiets once a gain. "Sssince we came down, we have ssseen only parlor tricksss -- my sssissster could do the sssame, and she isss only ssseven."

He approaches the door.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 20, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "Sssomeone playsss gamesss with usss," Timrek remarks as the room quiets once a gain. "Sssince we came down, we have ssseen only parlor tricksss -- my sssissster could do the sssame, and she isss only ssseven."
> 
> He approaches the door.




Adam says "Lets open door, use wall for cover.  Then whoever best with darkseeing can peek in."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 20, 2007)

Silently cursing his sudden cowardly, Rupert will stand and dust off his breeches on his way over to the now silent door. A few paces away, he will start a thorough check of the outlying area, slowly making his way to the door, inspecting all the way in. To the others, he takes an extreme amount of time.

[sblock=Search]Search is +18, and he will take 20, so +38[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 22, 2007)

Titus flies back up out of easy reach as the sound is investigated.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 22, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Titus flies back up out of easy reach as the sound is investigated.




Suddenly, Titus notcies something within the darkness next to him...

[sblock]
Manifesting out of the air, over the third coffin on the left, a spectre of hatred against the living...







[/sblock]


To the others, it appears as if Titus had frozen in the air, starring at the back wall, next to the strange, winged statue... 


			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Silently cursing his sudden cowardly, Rupert will stand and dust off his breeches on his way over to the now silent door. A few paces away, he will start a thorough check of the outlying area, slowly making his way to the door, inspecting all the way in. To the others, he takes an extreme amount of time.




Rupert can see no sign of a mundane trap on its way to the door, nor do Timrek nor Adam provoke any kind of trap as they approach the door...

Then, two consecutive sounds can be heard from behind the door, again...

Steps, big and heavy!


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 22, 2007)

"More sssoundsss," Timrek spits. "Nothing more. Let usss ssssee what the fatesss hold for usss."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 23, 2007)

[sblock=Ivid]Can you give me an OOC when ya give a description like  "Titus freezes in place, Titus falls to the ground helpless, etc." and things like that. just give me a little "ooc youve been paralyzed" type of thing to let me know if I can communicate with the party and or act.[/sblock]

"We are no longer alone friends." Titus flies back from the materializing spirit (if able).

[sblock=OOC]F.Y.I. current spells active: brambles, resist cold (20), fly, *hide from undead* (on whole party)[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 24, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "More sssoundsss," Timrek spits. "Nothing more. Let usss ssssee what the fatesss hold for usss."




[I take you open the door...]

Behind the second right door, a long stairway extends down into an illuminated hall.

Your sight to that hall, however, is blocked by an enormous body.

A colossal, grey-skinned giant is chained to a wall of the stairway, rubbing his eyes and yawning, as if he has just awakened.

The stairway appears dusty, but relatively clean. From down in the hall, you can see flickering lights of torches, and believe to hear the sound of a distant music....

----------------------------------------------

Titus has no problem to get some space between him and the ghastly horror...

The glowing eyes of the spectre stare into the empty space, and your heart jumps as you realize that, right now, you might be invisible for the flying horror...


----------



## zoons (Mar 24, 2007)

"What do you mean Titus?"  asks Zanax.  Titus' statement came before the door opening and the revelation of the giant pinned to the wall.  Zanax reaches into the tan pouch and tosses a little ball of fur he finds inside.  The furball loops accross the room behind Titus' hovering position.   Then, the ball of fur expands quickly into a living creature.  Zanax waits before giving it a command, to see what happens next.

"Who are you?" growls Moja to the Giant.  [ooc:  Giant is a natural language for Winter Wolves]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 25, 2007)

Pointing to the materializing spectre, Titus casts an eye to the door and the creature occupying the hall behind it. "This evil undead force that just appeared before me up here. But it looks like the strength of my magics are cloaking us from it's eyes and ears, unless it is just more flashing light and chain rattling."
[sblock=OOC]Attempt to disbelieve the spectre: Will +8[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 26, 2007)

Anton glances up.  "This is a poor time for practical jokes, Titus."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking up at Titus and back to the giant in the hall, Rupert states rather bluntly, "So with a spectre above us and a giant in the hallway, which way should we go? You say the spirit cannot see us? That's an advantage we should use."


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2007)

Just to be on the safe side, Anton casts _detect undead_ and looks up, searching for any spirit.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 27, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Pointing to the materializing spectre, Titus casts an eye to the door and the creature occupying the hall behind it. "This evil undead force that just appeared before me up here. But it looks like the strength of my magics are cloaking us from it's eyes and ears, unless it is just more flashing light and chain rattling."
> [sblock=OOC]Attempt to disbelieve the spectre: Will +8[/sblock]




The spectre vanishes before Titus' eyes...



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Just to be on the safe side, Anton casts _detect undead_ and looks up, searching for any spirit.




Something opens before Anton's inner eye...

[sblock] Please make a madness check (Will Save). If you fail it, name a number between 1 and 10.[/sblock]



			
				zoons said:
			
		

> "Who are you?" growls Moja to the Giant.  [ooc:  Giant is a natural language for Winter Wolves]




The giant turns his dull face towards the Winter Wolf...







"Slave" is all he says, before he lets his head fall against the stone wall.

"Miserable" is the only thing he says afterwards...


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2007)

[sblock=Ivid]Anton's Will save = 21.
You didn't give a DC, so if that fails, # from 1 to 10 = 1[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 29, 2007)

Maigreth smiles gently at the monstrous giant, "It's terrible that you must suffer so, but we may be able to help you. If you help us. Can you tell us anything of this place and the ones who keep you enslaved here?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 29, 2007)

Titus flies back down to the rear of the party to see what the commotion was about, while still keeping an eye on the room. "Pft - these parlor tricks seem a most desperate ploy to scare us away from this place. The cause of the sudden darkness may indeed dwell amongst these tombs."


----------



## zoons (Mar 29, 2007)

"Slave" says Moja in common tounge to the party.  

"Unshackle this poor soul." says Zanax.  "I would deny this occursed place of his service even if he cannot aid us."

"Freedom" says Moja in Giant to the Giant.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 29, 2007)

Looking around the room, at the nine sarcophagi and the other doorways, Rupert asks loud enough for all to hear, "Should we head down the stairs in which this giant was apparently guarding? Or should we explore the rest of this area and see what else is up here?"

Musing to himself, he kicks at an imaginary rock on the ground, _There has got to be untold valuables in those tombs right there._


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 30, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ivid]Anton's Will save = 21.
> You didn't give a DC, so if that fails, # from 1 to 10 = 1[/sblock]




[sblock]No, you did it well. Assume DC 20 whenever you do a roll unless I explicitely say something else.[/sblock]



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Maigreth smiles gently at the monstrous giant, "It's terrible that you must suffer so, but we may be able to help you. If you help us. Can you tell us anything of this place and the ones who keep you enslaved here?"




The giant looks at her, and his white eyes fill with tears.

"Living" he says to Moja in hin own language... You are not sure if he has understood Maigreth...



			
				zoons said:
			
		

> "Freedom" says Moja in Giant to the Giant.




The giant eyes the wolf again, obviously puzzled what to do...

"Unliving here. Not real."

[Just to give you an idea how the corridor down the stairway might look...]


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 30, 2007)

"Curioussser and curioussser," Timrek remarks. "Let usss free the giant, but keep an eye in hisss direction. Thingsss may not be as they ssseem."


----------



## zoons (Mar 30, 2007)

"False Dead" Growls Moja to the group in common.  

"Tell him we are here to help.  To set him free if he desires" says Zanax.  "What else does he know of this place and it's denizens?  Where are these illusions of dead?"

Moja turns back to the hulking giant.  He sighs, looking around for someone else to speak to the giant in it's tongue.  He wonders if perhaps he should have remained silent, now more involved than he had hoped.  Many eyes now look at him differently, waiting, expecting.  Moja paces slightly left and right, dreadfully uncomfortable in the spotlight.

"Living help living.  Slavery ends"  Moja finally says in the giant's tongue.  Then he looks at the powerful members of the party.  "Free him.  Please." he says in clear common tongue, backing away slightly and allowing Adam, Rupert or Timerek to move in towards the shackled behemoth.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 31, 2007)

So, does the party decide to free the giant?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 31, 2007)

OOC-What type of giant is he?


----------



## zoons (Mar 31, 2007)

Moja whines impatiently.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 31, 2007)

"Can't he tell us anything useful, Moja? We've been blundering around in ignorance so far, any shred if information that would shed some light on our situation would be... a relief for my curiosity if nothing else."  She smiles wrily.
[sblock=ooc]
ooc: Looks like I've forgotten to pick languages for Maigreth. I guess Giant is out of the question, but do the other standard languages apply for this campaign? Are there any campaign-specific languages that some of us should know?[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, will update the game later today.


----------



## zoons (Apr 2, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Can't he tell us anything useful, Moja? We've been blundering around in ignorance so far, any shred if information that would shed some light on our situation would be... a relief for my curiosity if nothing else."  She smiles wrily.
> 
> 
> "Perhaps once freed he'll open up" says Zanax.  "He may not trust our motivation yet.  Can anyone cast detect evil?  That may help to determine if we can trust him."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 3, 2007)

"Well since this creature can see us, its at least clear that he is not one of the raised dead in disgiuse. Who knows what other horrors are befalling our land while we stand looking at this slave. " Titus looks around the giant to see if there is anything handy that it might have ready to use as a weapon.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all, back again, and with a map!








			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Titus looks around the giant to see if there is anything handy that it might have ready to use as a weapon.




The giant's arms are as big as Adam the Barbarian's legs, so Titus might doubt that the beastial creature would really need an y weapon to harm them...



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> OOC-What type of giant is he?




Titus won't be able to tell right away... He would say that he is dealing with a Dusk Giant, but the skin is strangely gray..: As if the monster was sick, or something like that...

Suddenly, a clicking sound alarms the party!

From the stairway to the left, somethign falls down and rolls forward and before your feet...

It's a skull, with red jewels worked into it...






The giant howls and presses his body on the wall, like if was trying to flee...

To Moja, he gargles only: "The horror! The horror! HELP!"


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 3, 2007)

"I grow tired of these gamesss," Timrek growls, watching the skull come to a rest.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Does the skull detect as evil?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 4, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]
> Does the skull detect as evil?[/SBLOCK]




[sblock]Madness Check (Will Save DC 20) please! - If you fail, please name a number between 1 and 3, and then a number between 1 and 10...  [/sblock]


----------



## zoons (Apr 4, 2007)

"Horror" says Moja to the party in common while still looking at the Giant.

"Where's that critter I called from my little bag of tricks?" asks Zanax apparently to noone.  He looks around to where he threw the little ball of fur earlier when Titus seemed frozen in the air.  "First we should destroy that skull, then we should free our giant friend.  Freeing him while he is panic'd could be dangerous."

Ooc:  Little help on the critter please Mr. DM sir.      What kind did I get and where is it?

"Calm." says Moja to the Giant.  "What comes?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2007)

"That skull has gems in it.  It could be valuable." Anton observes.  He casts _detect magic_, facing the skull.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 4, 2007)

Titus imperceptively shakes his head, "Or it could be an explosive, animated or some other sort of trap. What we do know is that something dropped it down those steps. perhaps our young bone rattler can make more of it?"As he turns to the corpsetamer.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 4, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> [sblock]Madness Check (Will Save DC 20) please! - If you fail, please name a number between 1 and 3, and then a number between 1 and 10...  [/sblock]




[SBLOCK=Ivid]
Will Save = 10  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=956535

Don't forget he's immune to Fire, Fear, Sleep, Disease, and Paralysis effects.

3, 10.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 5, 2007)

Rupert approaches the skull timidly, not knowing what to think of it.

"I could check to see if this thing is trapped, but I'd much rather just set this giant loose and get out of this crazy place if we can!"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 6, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> "That skull has gems in it.  It could be valuable." Anton observes.  He casts _detect magic_, facing the skull.




[sblock]You sense no magic from the skull... The statues at the other corner of the room, however, emit a strong magic power...[/sblock]



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> Rupert approaches the skull timidly, not knowing what to think of it.




Rupert can see no trap or technical device on the skull...

As far as he can tell, this is just a simple human head adorned with rubies...




			
				zoons said:
			
		

> Ooc:  Little help on the critter please Mr. DM sir.      What kind did I get and where is it?




Behind you... 

A strange black ball steps out of the darkness and hops towards Zanax...







"I eagerly await your orders, master!"



			
				zoons said:
			
		

> "Calm." says Moja to the Giant.  "What comes?"




The giant mumbles something, and it takes a moment until the party will realize that the monstrous creature is speaking in Common...

"The Skeleton King... The Skeleton King..."



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Ivid]
> Will Save = 10  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=956535
> 
> Don't forget he's immune to Fire, Fear, Sleep, Disease, and Paralysis effects.
> ...




As you are still shocked by the Giant's words, Timrek suddenly starts to cry and to yell in uttermost pain!

The flesh/scales on his arms appear to be burning, and his skin colour is suddenly, quickly, changing from green and brown into an ashen black!


----------



## zoons (Apr 6, 2007)

Zanax pauses.  More shocked by the talking doll coming out of his tan bag of tricks, than by the circumstances.  

"I would like you to retrieve that jewel encrusted Skull for my friends"  says Zanax to the Furbie.  "Retrieve it, bring it to Anton to study, and then let me know what you see up the stairs from which it came".

"Rupert, do you think you could unshackle our large friend?"

"Titus, can you help Timrek?"


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 6, 2007)

"Ropes were never my specialty, but I will definitely give it a try as long as he does not try to squash me. Having this guy on our side might not be a bad idea if this so-called Skeleton King is one of those devious types."

[sblock=Use Ropes]Skill check Use Ropes +5, if it doesn't succeed, he'll just sever them[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2007)

Anton scans around the room and corridors with his magic-detection, trying to find any more sources of magic.

"The skull doesn't seem magical, but it could still be trapped." Anton states "The statues in the corner are magic'ed, so be careful."


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 7, 2007)

Hearing Anton's warnings about the trapped skull, Rupert nonchalantly shouts out over his shoulder, "Oh, the skull is not trapped, do not worry!"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 7, 2007)

Titus flies over to Timrek"Worry not my young scaled friend, I am here." Then raising his hammer above the kohbold, utters:"Holy waters that flow across this land, aid me in soothing this tortured creatures suffering." 
[sblock=casting] Create water - 7 gallons over Timrek[/sblock]
Then, letting his hammer hang by its strap around his wrist, Battlehammer draws his silver wand (-----O)from its sheath, glancing down to make sure its leather thong is secured to his belt, in case the water does not help.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 7, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> "Ropes were never my specialty, but I will definitely give it a try as long as he does not try to squash me. Having this guy on our side might not be a bad idea if this so-called Skeleton King is one of those devious types."
> 
> [sblock=Use Ropes]Skill check Use Ropes +5, if it doesn't succeed, he'll just sever them[/sblock]




Adam stands ready in case the giant suddenly attacks.  While he would be the most qualified to burst the bonds, he fears for the group if this hulk gets the drop on him.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 8, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> "Ropes were never my specialty, but I will definitely give it a try as long as he does not try to squash me. ..."




Rupert fails in unbinding the giant, and has indeed to sit down and to sewer them with his weapons...

As he finishes it, The giants lets his free hand fall on Rupert's head and roars something... [2 DAM unlethal...] It takes a moment until the thief realizes that this not meant as an attack, but as a  gesture of friendliness...




			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Anton scans around the room and corridors with his magic-detection, trying to find any more sources of magic.




Though the entire place appears like bathed in evil magic, Anton doesn't detect any more specific sources...



			
				zoons said:
			
		

> "I would like you to retrieve that jewel encrusted Skull for my friends"  says Zanax to the Furbie.  "Retrieve it, bring it to Anton to study, and then let me know what you see up the stairs from which it came".



_
Yes, master!
_

The clumsy beast hops towards the skull, pushes it, and kicks it into the air to land it on it's own head. Balancing the skull on it's front, it hops back towards Zanax...



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> "Holy waters that flow across this land, aid me in soothing this tortured creatures suffering."




Out of the nowhere, a small waterfall manifests over Timrek's heads and bathes the smoking kobold...

While it doesn't seem to affect the poor kobold in another way than to take away the last few remains of his dignity, the transformation stops indeed a second after the involuntary baptism. Timrek look healthy, though radically changed... 

The kobolds skin is now black, and his eyes shimmer in deep red!


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 8, 2007)

"I feel ssstrange," Timrek says. "Do I look different?"


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 8, 2007)

Rupert looks up at the giant and winces a little bit before he grabs an enormous finger from the hand perched on his head, akin to a baby and says to the giant in common, "You didn't have to be so thankful, big fella."

He pats the top of the giant's hand in an affectionate gesture as best as possible before addressing Timrek's question, "I am not quite sure what happened to bring about your change, maybe some of the more magically inclined could answer better than I, but from looks alone, you're much different. Your scales are now all black and your eyes glow an eery red. You almost look like a baby black dragon I have seen in books! Are you alright? What happened to you?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 11, 2007)

Titus helps Timrek back to his feet, while keeping an eye on the apparently grateful giant. "I see that you didn't notice Anton grab his head when he cast that just a moment ago." Then looking towards the nercomancers imp. "Anton, can your little mischief maker Reezo, become invisible and see what threw that skull down the stairs?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2007)

Reezo hisses indignantly at Titus, and takes cover behind Anton's leg.  "Impudent mortal!  Unworthy to address me though you are, you dare speak about me thus!  The very idea ..."

"Reezo" Anton says patiently "I'm sure he didn't mean it like that.  It's just that us mortals, without your mighty powers of invisibility and resistance to attacks, would stand much less chance of successfully investigating.  If we fail here, we all die, and you'll have to report back to your Master what little came of your mission here.  If we succeed on the other hand, who knows what great magics of necromancy are concealed in this tomb, ripe for the taking?"

The imp replies "I will go for the sake of my mission ... but not for _him_!" (pointing at Titus)

Reezo turns invisible, then goes to investigate the stairway to the left, where the skull came from.


----------



## zoons (Apr 12, 2007)

Zanax addresses the Giant in common.  "What can you tell us of this place?  Your aid would help ensure all of our survival and we'd be greatful for any you could give."

OOC:  If the Giant understands and speaks common as it now seems he can, great.  If not, Moja will reluctantly act as translator.

"Please give that to Anton" says Zanax to the Furbie.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 13, 2007)

Rupert looks over at Zanax as he speaks to the giant and winks after he is done addressing him, "You wish for him to aid? This is my new best friend, of course we'd be grateful for everything he could do to help us out."

Not entirely sure where he will end up with this overt display of friendship, but Rupert feels at the best, a giant bodyguard would never hurt.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 13, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "I feel ssstrange," Timrek says. "Do I look different?"




 I like the tone of the posts here. Makes me chuckle.




			
				zoons said:
			
		

> Zanax addresses the Giant in common.  "What can you tell us of this place?  Your aid would help ensure all of our survival and we'd be greatful for any you could give."




The giant seems not to udnerstand your words in common, and, as many giants, doesn't lappear to be very clever.

"They wanted me fighter. Training man. Jester. Could not. Be Priest."

Then, the giant looks at the small furbie on his feet and a grin shows on his bulging lips.

"Food?"



			
				zoons said:
			
		

> "Please give that to Anton" says Zanax to the Furbie.




The Furbie hops over to Anton, making a BIG circle around the giant...



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Reezo turns invisible, then goes to investigate the stairway to the left, where the skull came from.






			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Reezo turns invisible, then goes to investigate the stairway to the left, where the skull came from.





Reezo flies over to the stairway and looks around the corner, sure that his invisibility will protect him from anything he finds there...

Behind a short and crumbled stairway opens a big hall of strange blue stone. (Like coral, you would say.)

The hall is empty except for three grey sockets, on which three big statues stand, each three times as big as a human.

All statues are indeed composed of three main components:

Gold, jewels, and bone.

It seems as if part of human skeletons have been worked into the gold...

An obscene image...

Right before them lies the motionless body of a cloaked figure - your guide from the entrance...

Aaprt from that, the room is bare and cold.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC] Oops, I thought we all saw that.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## zoons (Apr 13, 2007)

Moja translates the Giant's words for the group.  He tells the Giant that they will hunt together after this mission is over.  

Zanax now asks the furbie to make it's way to the steps into the "Blue room".  He hasn't seen it yet, but another set of eyes won't hurt before entering.

"What do you make of the skull, Anton?"  he asks.  "And, does anyone have anything large enough to feed our friend here?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 15, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> Zanax now asks the furbie to make it's way to the steps into the "Blue room".  He hasn't seen it yet, but another set of eyes won't hurt before entering.
> [/COLOR]




Cheeping, the small furball hops over to the stairs...

One moment later a hissing sound, and the light of a green ray of energy illumniates the ruins...

Yipping like a pup, you see the furby running back to you from the stairway, as fast as its short legs can carry it, 
small red flames are flickering from its back...


----------



## kinem (Apr 15, 2007)

Anton takes the skull and examines it carefully, looking for traps or hidden features, and trying to guess its significance. (search +0, knowledge (religion) +10)

(ooc: Did Reezo see where the green ray came from?)

Reezo chuckles softly to himself as he sees the furby get burned.

He returns to the room with the others, still invisible, and says "It's a blue stone hall with three fancy statues, and what looked to be the body of our guide."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 16, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Anton takes the skull and examines it carefully, looking for traps or hidden features, and trying to guess its significance. (search +0, knowledge (religion) +10)




As far as Anton can tell, the purpose of this skull is purely decorative...


----------



## zoons (Apr 16, 2007)

Zanax bends down to greet the small creature and with a small cloth from his bag, to pat the creature down and extinguish any remaining flames.  Then he asks the furby what it saw, listens intently for it's answer.   Lastly, he thanks the creature and  opens the tan bag once more allowing the creature to return to the safety of it's own place and time.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 16, 2007)

After witnessing the antics of the strange furry creature, all the while holding the giant's hand, Rupert wonders aloud, "Didn't our guide tell us that he will meet us in the throne room of some dead king or something like that? If his body lies in the next room, maybe that's where we are supposed to be. Should I go investigate and see if it was a trap that nearly singed our new large friend's hopeful meal?"

He will slowly walk toward the new room, trying to lead the giant along with him, hoping to win himself a very strong ally shoud the need arise.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 17, 2007)

Timrek looks to Rupert. "Or perhapsss he wasss overconfident," he opines.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 19, 2007)

Titus rolls his eyes at the flaming furbie as he listens to the disembodied report from the imp.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 25, 2007)

zoons said:
			
		

> Zanax bends down to greet the small creature and with a small cloth from his bag, to pat the creature down and extinguish any remaining flames.  Then he asks the furby what it saw, listens intently for it's answer.   Lastly, he thanks the creature and  opens the tan bag once more allowing the creature to return to the safety of it's own place and time.




The furby seems very relieved to have Zanax put the flames out and thankfully hops back into the tan bag and disappears...



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> He will slowly walk toward the new room, trying to lead the giant along with him, hoping to win himself a very strong ally shoud the need arise.




The giant slowly follows Rupert, but holds at the room's entrance. 

"Bad steps" he says, pointing at the small stairway leading up into the lapislazuli room...

Rupert notices a strange glowing ornament on the room's ceiling...







The white plate in the middle of the ornament emits a strange pale light, like a miniature moon...


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Heeding the giant's warnings, Rupert stop short of the steps, glancing at them briefly before focusing his gaze on the unusual moonlike glow emitting from the ceiling. He has heard of some traps sounding familiar to this in some of the more upscale mansions and vaults in the larger cities he has travelled to, absurb ray beams that shoot from afar, triggered by proximity, but he always rolled his eyes at the notion. Whispering under his breath, he mutters a barely audible, "That's absurd."

He retreats one step and turns back to the group, "It seems to be safe from this vantage point at the least. But there's definitely something you all should see in this ceiling."

[sblock=OOC]How many steps are in this stairwell? Would it be a difficult jump to bypass all the steps or does it seem pretty simple? If it's difficult, he will Search for traps at +18, Disable Device at +12[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Maigreth walks quietly along with the others, examining the findings curiously."Fascinating." Looking up at the ceiling she casts Detect Magic, bracing herself for the backlash she suspects will come.


----------



## zoons (Apr 26, 2007)

Zanax and Moja spread out in the room, expecting the worst, but desiring to see what is coming so as to be better prepared.

"If our impish little friend can fly back and forth without reprocussions, and my furry little hopping friend cannot approach without triggering a bolt of pain, maybe Titus should lead our approach while Rupert seeks out trappings"  suggests Zanax.

"Is that a body up there on the floor?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 26, 2007)

"If you need my asssssissstancssse, I will be happy to oblige," Timrek says, trying to hide the fact that he is uneasy with his new appearance. "Although I mussst admit, trapsss are not my ssspecialty."


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 26, 2007)

Addressing Zanax first, Rupert turns slightly and screws up his face, "Yes, unfortunately. It is the body of our guy, the creepy statue man who brought us to this place. We know naught what has occurred."

Then turning to his blackened scaled companion, whom Rupert likes to be near to for it makes him not feel as short, he gently pats the paladin on the arm. "I will take care of whatever traps might be here, just keep your guard up. The black looks good on you truly, it brings out your eyes more, you dashing looker!" he finishes with a wink before going to examine the stairs.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 26, 2007)

Timrek looks taken aback. "I sssay..." He trails off. "Thank you?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 27, 2007)

Titus swoops down toward the others. "I'll try to scoop our strange giude's body without touching the steps or the floor. As it has only been a short time, perhaps hes isn't all dead yet." And with that Battlehammer flies into the room after Zanax to grab the corpse by the clothing with the intention of flying it out of the room.


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 27, 2007)

Adam stays alert, frusterated for lack of someone or something to break.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's the expanded overview map again, for your convenience.  



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]How many steps are in this stairwell? Would it be a difficult jump to bypass all the steps or does it seem pretty simple? If it's difficult, he will Search for traps at +18, Disable Device at +12[/sblock]




[sblock]Five steps, everyone looking quite normal. For the giant, the move would be one big step, and for Rupert, all that it will take will be a bit of start-up.

If there's a trap here, it surely isn't mundanely explainable, but purely magical...[/sblock]



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Maigreth walks quietly along with the others, examining the findings curiously."Fascinating." Looking up at the ceiling she casts Detect Magic, bracing herself for the backlash she suspects will come.




The others are alerted by Maigreth howling cry, as the young sorceress gets down on her knees, holding her head, and tears running from her eyes...

[sblock]Will Save DC 20. If you fail, name a number between 1 and 3, and then between 1 and 20...[/sblock]



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> And with that Battlehammer flies into the room after Zanax to grab the corpse by the clothing with the intention of flying it out of the room.




Titus successfully manages to pull the corpse by its cape and pull it over to his friends...

Turning the body around, he can see small tiny wounds on on the dead man's chest...

Like snakebites, just bigger...

Titus cannot tell anything more about the cloaked man that lured them to this place, for the black clothing taps everything of the man's body, except the eyes...


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> The others are alerted by Maigreth howling cry, as the young sorceress gets down on her knees, holding her head, and tears running from her eyes...
> 
> [sblock]Will Save DC 20. If you fail, name a number between 1 and 3, and then between 1 and 20...[/sblock]




The only though that goes trough her mind, drowning in a torrent of pain: _I knew that was a bad idea_. 
(6+d20=18) 
(1)
(13)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2007)

Setting the corpse down before Rupert. "Rupert my friend, perhaps you can tell us more fully what has killed our begotten guide?"


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Setting the corpse down before Rupert. "Rupert my friend, perhaps you can tell us more fully what has killed our begotten guide?"




Partially kneeling down before the body, Rupert will initially search the corpse to see if there are any obvious signs as to the cause of his untimely demise. If no obvious answers present themselves, he will be much more thorough, riffling through clothing, looking at the skin as best as possible. As a fortunate concurrant benefit, he will relieve the guide of all his belongings, just to get a better look, of course.

"I will do my best to see if I can figure out what happened here. I have an idea, like I said, I've heard of possible things like this before, but without seeing it in action or seeing the mechanism itself, I cannot be certain. I'll take a few moments to inspect his body, meanwhile, can someone please help with our poor Maigreth? I am terrified about what has happened to her."

[sblock=OOC]Rupert will take 20 on searching the body, so at +18, obviously 38 Search check.

With the strange glowing orb in the ceiling, and the fact that the two things that have walked into the room and made contact with the floor (the guide's body, and the strange furry creature) have been burned or something similar, joined with the fact that our two flying companions (Titus and Reezo) have entered and exited unscathed, Rupert surmises that the trap is triggered by direct floor contact. But he doesn't know where the trigger is or where the attack is from. This is just his hunch.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 30, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> (1)
> (13)




Small fumes smoulder from Maigreth's eyes, as the pupils of her eyes suddenly become snow-white...

[sblock]Maigreth won't notice any difference, nor does this change affect her ability to see.[/sblock]



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> "I will do my best to see if I can figure out what happened here..."




The strange wounds on the watchman's chest obviously come from a creature - a saliva-like liquid can be found on his clothing. Maybe a huge snake or a giant vampire bat, or something alike... As far as Rupert can tell, there's no life in the body before him...

But as the young man is about to investigate the cloaked man's body further...

The door to the room to the south swings open and dozens of grey ghosts swarm out of it...







Towards you, their giant claws raised in bloodlust...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2007)

If Titus hears the the door slamming open, he will fly back to the druid. Completely confident since the party is invisible to undead.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 30, 2007)

Maigreth tries to keep quiet, though the pain is still exrusiating.


----------



## zoons (May 1, 2007)

"Thank Elohna we brought a cleric."  mutters Zanax at the sight of the onrushing ghosts.

Moja crouches.  He waits silently, preparing to spring towards any ghost that acts in a menacing way towards him or another party member.  If they are tangible, they can be destroyed.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 1, 2007)

Timrek prepares to battle the fiends should they pierce his or his companions' invisibility. Failing that, he will let them pass, knowing better than to provoke a fight without fully understanding his situation.


----------



## ethandrew (May 1, 2007)

Leaving the dead man be for a moment, Rupert methodically unfurls his sling from his side and grabs a few bullets from his pocket. Unsure if these are here with intent or merely in passing, he does not want to be caught more unaware as he already has.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 2, 2007)

The swarm of wraiths passes through you and through the room without holding...

The giant shouts and cries in panic, slaimming his big fists through the air to catch some of the creatures, but his arms just go through them...

The ghostly horde flies on towards the room with the coffins, and from there apparently further up through the tunnels...

What remains, is you alone in the deserted tomb, sweating and breathing heavily from the heavy shock...


----------



## kinem (May 2, 2007)

Anton stays quiet as the ghosts pass by, scared but itching to try to control them.  He knows, though, that such an attempt would dismiss the group's spell of concealment.

"Could be routine here.  I don't know why they didn't just pass through the door, but maybe they don't fully realize their situation.  Or its opening could have been their cue to go through."

If the south door where the ghosts came from is still open, he will look to see what's in that room.


----------



## zoons (May 2, 2007)

Zanax moves to Moja to calm him.  Moja is clearly looking for a fight.  His back is arched and the hair on his neck is standing straight.  His teeth are bared.  Zanax places a hand on the shoulder of the Wolf, acknowledging his bravery and good sense not to growl and possibly give the party away.

"Let us learn what we can from the body, and then see where these apparitions came from"  suggests Zanax to the party.  "Knowledge must be used to our advantage if we are to correct this affrontery to nature".


----------



## ethandrew (May 2, 2007)

"Near as I can tell, some creature did this. He has got fang wounds on his body, and this sticky saliva stuff. This came from no trap."

Rupert stands and looks at the group, a little shaken from the near-encounter with the ghosts. He moves back to the Giant, grapping his hand and stroking it, hoping to calm him down.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 4, 2007)

Glancing back to the snivling giant, Titus says to the party, "These lower undead seem to move with a purpose, as if something darker is commanding them. Lets not waste time with the feeble minded giant. Every moment we are here, more innocents are suffering on the suface."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 6, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> He moves back to the Giant, grapping his hand and stroking it, hoping to calm him down.





The giant - even for a giant, obviously a rather dull personality -  grins childishly as you pat his hand and quietly follows you through the door...



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> If the south door where the ghosts came from is still open, he will look to see what's in that room.




The door is still wide open, and you can see now what is in the room to the south...

The bricks that compose this part of this dungeon are of red stone - very strange, as you might notice, since red stone is not very solid, and usually breaks after a few hundred years exposed to the seasons.

The room is even a bigger hall than the one you are standing in, but in difference to this one, bare of of any ornamentation - except a big, black pentagram painted on the red floor.

In the middle of the arcane circle lies a strange, green-skinned being of human size... A Snakeman, maybe...?

You cannot tell from the distance...


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2007)

"There was a sacrifice or something in here" Anton says.  (ooc: check knowledge(religion) +10)

He strides into the ex-ghost room, curious to see what might be going on here.


----------



## zoons (May 9, 2007)

Zanax looks into the large red room with the Snake Shaman.  He is guessing the shaman to be evil, and a potential good source of information.  Zanax decides that information is the most important thing and hails the shaman.  

"Hold and prepare for battle" he whispers to the party and to Moja.  "Arise and face the questions of Elohna's servant" he calls to the Snake shaman!

Moja moves to a position to the side of the larger room's doors trying to remain out of the vision of the Shaman.  [OOC:  Hide check]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 10, 2007)

Titus will stay close to the ceiling out of site but ready to swoop down if anything jumps out.


----------



## ethandrew (May 11, 2007)

Rupert unfurls his sling and prepares for whatever might occur, anxious for another fight after avoiding one after another.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 11, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Rupert unfurls his sling and prepares for whatever might occur, anxious for another fight after avoiding one after another.




Adam, too, is ready for action, and unleashes his spiked chain


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 22, 2007)

*Later that night...*_

You have searched the dungeon for more tracks of that horrorful monstrosities the giant constantly keeps babbling about, but found nothing but the dead snakeman and the dead guard.

With the ghosts having left, and all other tunnels leading to dead ends, this strange, otherworldly dungeon seems deserted. Could it be that whatever curse was tormenting the dwellers of this place left with this wild hunt of ghosts exisiting into the cold air of the night?

After a while, you decide that all that remains to is just to leave and 
maybe alarm the priests of a nearby temple that the grave of an old king has been desecrated.

As you make your way back through the dark tunnels, you feel indeed as if a dark cloud had been lifted from your hearts.

It is, however, the giant, who removes your feeling of this venture into the deoths of the erath being just unnecessary and a failure, as he walks over to a bleak wall, 
and opens a secret drawer from the stone there which you hadn't noticed earlier.

"Snake stored blinking things there" is what he says as he pulls out to big bags of - no, not gold, but, as you are overjoyed to realize, gemstones as clean and pure as you have never seen them before. Bowing before your group, he lays the bags down before you and says only: "Take."
You hands will tremble as you realize that these jewels are worth enough to buy out an entire city, or your own small kingdom, if you desire it. Certainly, the times when you had to starve or take up simple mercenary jobs like this one are definitely over!

A while later, high-hearted to have got out of this alive, and still baffled about the amount of your unexpected reward, you exit the last dark, cold tunnel and return to the surface.

The cold mist and the ice are gone now, and a the leaves of the trees that surround the ghastly portrait of the fallen king are wet from the morning dew.

As you look down the beautiful valley of Tegel that opens before you into the morning dawn,
your mind starts to wander again, and, leaving the Cairn of the Skelton King behind,
every new step brings you nearer to what possibly may become another, new adventure..._






*The End.*


----------

